# Badminton thread!



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Eh! I ve not been here for a while but there's usually a 'who's watching..' Thread by now?  

So anyone watching on the red button? 

Loving little Matilda, can't believe she's only 15.2h!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

I'm watching.

Looks very slippery, I think there may be a lack of finishers


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

I was trying to find the 'who's watching' thread too!! Well done for starting one! 
I'm watching too - got all horsey chores out of the way this morning and am set up in front of the TV with snacks to last me 6 hours and the dogs for company who are as excited as me. Looks very very slippy doesn't it?


----------



## Goldenstar (10 May 2014)

I am watching to .
Loved billy beware


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Me too, already worried about the ground and we've only just started. pippa was fab.


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Felt sorry for tom didn't he have a fall last year also? 

Think you're right about finishers  

Gosh and Andrew Nicholson just had a stop too!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

And AN is the third to stop at that owl hole, maybe the top of the bank is slippery?


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Anyone know who the Aussie is commentating?


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Chris Burton. Good way to watch the early competitors and distract yourself from panicing. Or not


----------



## tiga71 (10 May 2014)

Chris Burton is the commentator


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Goodness me Toddy on the deck!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

And Toddy falls. Nice convenient remount though having landed on the jump.


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Omg Toddys gone too.


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Gosh toddy fall!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (10 May 2014)

M Todd came off???


----------



## ArcticFox (10 May 2014)

Just tuned in but it seems to be causing lots of problems! This horse of Clark's is jumping really well!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Do we have a definitive answer about Izzy's long route at the Hunstman's Close yet? It really confused me what the commentators were saying.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Mark todds off :eek3: that's just :eek3: 
LOL though at him standing on fence and hopping back on.

It's not riding well is it!! Loved Billy Beware, such a classy horse


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Think they said izzy was fine since she had already jumped the first element? But I agree it was confusing what they were saying about it. 

Loving Clark's horse! Flying!


----------



## Kadastorm (10 May 2014)

only just starter watchint and have to leave for work soon...nooooo! lovely convenient fall for toddy. liking universe!


----------



## Kadastorm (10 May 2014)

actually LOVING universe!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

BlairandAzria said:



			Think they said izzy was fine since she had already jumped the first element? But I agree it was confusing what they were saying about it. 

Loving Clark's horse! Flying!
		
Click to expand...

I think they were confused themsleves, nevermind confusing the rest of us!

Clark's horse is great, evidently happy on the ground.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ahh right thanks, yeah just looked at the live results and Izzy is still up there with 20pen. 

I too am loving Universe, what a ping he has! *boing, boing, boing*

So who is taller, Ludwig or William F-P?


----------



## Kadastorm (10 May 2014)

im off to xc tomorrow, my pony will be pinging everywhere too...just on two legs! 

oh dear feel sorry for the scot but her horse is having none of it!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Runout for Clark, well glance off anyway - looks like he's retiring


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

And another 2 gone! There is going to be no one finishing at this rate!


----------



## Kadastorm (10 May 2014)

oh no  universe out...


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

What on earth is going today?! :eek3:


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Clarke retired too! 

Feel for Emily, horse just said not today thanks.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ohhh poor Emily, her boy just said no, absolutely not. 

Gahh about to hit reply and Universe pulled up. What a shame he was a joy to watch!

This is pretty disastrous so far!


----------



## 4x4 (10 May 2014)

Can anyone help me? We  have newly installed Talktalk tv I have got motor racing on the red button and don't know how to change it?  Any clues? Meanwhile will go back to fiddling with it!
Choc chip cookies for results! xx


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

I'm watching too, it really doesn't seem to riding well.  It'll be interesting to see how the ground is for the ones going late on.


----------



## lindsayH (10 May 2014)

Hi everyone! I tuned in just in time to see AN retire, does anyone know why? Quimbo looked to be jumping fabulously. It does look rather slippery out there!


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Aaaaah red buttons gone off


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

I wouldn't say disaster - Toddy aside they've all had stops rather than falls. The showjumping may end up as rather poor value for money ticket wise though - I foresee a distinct lack of competitors.

Well sat Ludwig


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Ahhhhh the TV has a "temporary fault" !!!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Nooo my red button has just decided it has a "temporary fault". Anyone elses?


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Gah lost red button - temporary fault!

Lucky Ludwig over the log


----------



## Hunty91 (10 May 2014)

Aaaargh, temporary fault!


----------



## dafthoss (10 May 2014)

No red button has gone! Any one else having this?


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Well rode from Ludwig! 
Now my red button says temporary fault!! Ahhh


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Please no more temp faults!

Course looks horribly slippery, I would hazard a guess that's the cause of so many retirements and refusals, Emily's horse slid the last stride straight into the brush fence at 2/3 and Ludwig has just defied gravity.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Back on


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

4x4 said:



			Can anyone help me? We  have newly installed Talktalk tv I have got motor racing on the red button and don't know how to change it?  Any clues? Meanwhile will go back to fiddling with it!
Choc chip cookies for results! xx
		
Click to expand...

No idea on fixing it but you may be able to watch on BBC website instead

ETA: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/27064920


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Back off


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

^ You spoke too soon, it's off again! Come on BBC this is the highlight of my year!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Off again!


----------



## nic85 (10 May 2014)

Ahhh off again, come on BBC!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Mine came back on but has gone again now, just as Francis Whittington left on course


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

wow its causing plenty trouble eh !
arg hope the tv coverage doesnt go completely , is anyone else having problems ?

hope FW has a good ride


----------



## Kadastorm (10 May 2014)

gahhh! come on bbc sort it out!


----------



## milo'n'molly (10 May 2014)

Hunty91 said:



			Aaaargh, temporary fault!
		
Click to expand...

At least it's not just mine with a fault


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

starryeyed said:



			^ You spoke too soon, it's off again! Come on BBC this is the highlight of my year!
		
Click to expand...

Me too,Apollo frustrating.gone again


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Really wanted to see FW! 
Annoyingly this isn't working for me but it is supposed to be streaming live on the website - may work for someone else? http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/27064920


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

here they are still typing live updates 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/arch...intonXC&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## humblepie (10 May 2014)

Its all a bit hit and miss on the coverage even without the faults.   The Swedish horse had been stopped as they said he had restarted but no saying where he had been held.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

I thought Izzy was absolutely great on the first round, Pippa's horse was all legs and didn't seem to have much coordination.  There's plenty of thrills and spills so far.  But the Temporary Fault is annoying.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Boooooo BBC!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Just checked out BBC Sport Live online and that's out too. I'm not a million miles away from Badminton in North Dorset and the weather here is terrible at the moment, heavy rain, dark skies and strong winds. Oh well, I'm gonna stick the kettle on, who wants a virtual cuppa and biscuits?


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

That's outside broadcasting for you...  I rushed back from my shopping trip this morning, sat down, saw Francis Whittington start and 'bam' it's gone. Boo


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

this is torture!


----------



## humblepie (10 May 2014)

off to watch the F1 instead but thanks for the reminder re the HH coverage.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

I've just had the biscuits, Dunlin, but a virtual cuppa will be very nice.  Now bloody adverts.


----------



## MyBoyChe (10 May 2014)

Ive got adverts fo BBC drama now!!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Does anyone know how FW did?


----------



## dafthoss (10 May 2014)

Now playing adverts, brilliant! Online coverage not working either


----------



## nic85 (10 May 2014)

This is poo


----------



## dollymix (10 May 2014)

Arghhhhh! Come on BBC sort it out!!


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Apparently Jodie had a fall on course. Ludwig held but then went on to finish. 

Bloody adverts on red button now... Come on!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

I am listening to Radio Badminton on my PC now, better than nowt. Jodie Amos has fallen apparently


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

MyBoyChe said:



			Ive got adverts fo BBC drama now!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!

Read the live HandH and there's been a fall, Jodie I think....


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

I think we're not going to see a lot of CC today


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

How do you get badminton radio a_c?

Suppose I should go and check my ham hock soup now!


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

If we all nip to the loo it may restart..


----------



## Kadastorm (10 May 2014)

eurgh...damn you bbc! i have to go to work soon and the coverage will probably be back on then! *stomps feet and sulks off to get ready for work*


----------



## ArcticFox (10 May 2014)

It has to be on for Henny!!

C'mon BBC


----------



## 4x4 (10 May 2014)

So how do I get off of F1 and onto Badminton on the red button or has it gone?


----------



## BBP (10 May 2014)

I preferred the silent fault message, not sure why they think elevator music will soothe our irritation at missing out on what shaping up to be a massively influential XC day. Don't blame Andrew or Clark for retiring, if I had a horse that big and bold and brave I wouldn't risk denting it's enthusiasm either.


----------



## superpony (10 May 2014)

I am following on H&H now!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

^ Haha I've had to mute it!!! Got badminton radio on instead!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

BlairandAzria said:



			How do you get badminton radio a_c?

Suppose I should go and check my ham hock soup now! 

Click to expand...

Link is on their homepgae, left hand side towards the bottom

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/


----------



## Befney3 (10 May 2014)

Another one listening to Radio Badminton here. Am in Australia so can't watch on BBC online so this is the next best thing.


----------



## dollymix (10 May 2014)

Radio badminton it is then...


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Right I've got a huge round of tea, coffee and hot choccie in while we listen to this relaxing meditation music. 

I do believe that since that awful incident a few years ago where the horse died after being punctured by a fence flag the BBC policy is to run with a small delay so they can stop the coverage if there's a nasty fall.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 May 2014)

Matilda's round seems ever better in retrospect, after the trouble the later starters have had, and it seemed very good at the time.

C'mon, red button, all lined up here, please sort your glitches out! Ooh, continues shortly....


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Francis retiring - horse exhausted. Sensible decision but a real shame


----------



## tonkatoy (10 May 2014)

francis retires

pooped ponio


----------



## superpony (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Francis retiring - horse exhausted. Sensible decision but a real shame
		
Click to expand...

Gutted for him.


----------



## Befney3 (10 May 2014)

Sounds like it'll be a massive achievment if anyone gets a clear inside the time.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

I can't seem to connect to the Badminton website to listen to Radio Badminton, it keeps timing out saying insufficient bandwidth, anyone else?

Edit - Don't worry it's worked now!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Befney3 said:



			Sounds like it'll be a massive achievment if anyone gets a clear inside the time.
		
Click to expand...

That or a minor miracle

Peter and Henny on course. RUN HENNY RUN!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Claire Lewis runout at outlander bank. The skinny at the bottom rather than the owlhole just to be different.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Arghhhhh we're missing Peter and Henny GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! At least Peter has a headcam so we will be able to watch that in due course. Run Henny Run!!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

If I miss Tina's round I will not be happy!!

YAY!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

It's back!!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Woohoo!


----------



## MagicMelon (10 May 2014)

We're back! Phew!


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

And we are back!


----------



## superpony (10 May 2014)

Its back!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Yay its back on BBC. think I will leave Badders radio on though


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Wooohoooo! We're back on the tele just in time for Henny and Peter!


----------



## Peppa95 (10 May 2014)

And we are back


----------



## Befney3 (10 May 2014)

Really pleased to hear Andrew Heffernan come home safely. Well done Andrew!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ohhh Henny, 2 run outs at the Outlander bank skinny section and retirement.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Ouch Henny!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Henry and Peter retiring. Real shame. Andrew Heffernan's finished though, good effort by him.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh my goodness! Henny breaking the frangible pin log at the birch doubles, nasty.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Woops there goes the frangible pin


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

I imagine Henny's back legs were rather sore after whacking the previous fence.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Poor Henny. I thought you got eliminated for breaking the pin?


----------



## BBP (10 May 2014)

I can see exactly why I'd never make it to 4*, I'd not even start my horse on a day like today, all this chaos would put me right off! Nice to see Tim at the top, I'd like to think the $80 van I sold him in NZ had a big part to play in his success!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Poor Henny. I thought you got eliminated for breaking the pin?
		
Click to expand...

think its 21 penalties? Cant remember but afaik its not elim


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Beautiful grey now


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Yes that was a shame for Henny - lovely combo.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Thanks only_me. Well done Claire Lewis, shame about the stop.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

It's a very grey area the frangible pin thing. A few years ago someone took down a back corner rail on a pin just by the horse tapping down on it with back hooves and did not get penalties but another rider at the same fence took the front and back rail down as they properly crashed through it and did get the penalties, think it's 25. For the life of me I cannot remember if it was Badminton or not but I think it was and was the double corners.


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

KatPT said:



			I can see exactly why I'd never make it to 4*, I'd not even start my horse on a day like today, all this chaos would put me right off! Nice to see Tim at the top, I'd like to think the $80 van I sold him in NZ had a big part to play in his success!
		
Click to expand...

Same here! I'm bit of an anxious mess just watching them start. Fingers crossed for a safe and sound competition for all horses and riders.


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Gutted about Henny. Came back on just in time to see him go out.
What a shame after all that build up.
Let's just hope the coverage stays on for the rest of the day!

ETA. Bless her. How long did it take to pull that grey up!!?


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

ohh very unlucky there for Viktoria.


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Viktoria retires too! Show-Jumping is going to be light tomorrow!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Lol "that was pretty dam good" love commentary!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Pascal le Roy finishes and goes second. A mere 37 seconds over the time allowed


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Blimey, I think the last time I remember Badminton being so tricky with so many refusals, retirements and incidents was way back in 1992 which had appalling weather and was a serious xc test.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Yeah, they may send her out, only_me.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Nice to have another finisher though


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Blimey, I think the last time I remember Badminton being so tricky with so many refusals, retirements and incidents was way back in 1992 which had appalling weather and was a serious xc test.
		
Click to expand...

I think there's been a wet one since then but I can't remember when.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

The weather and ground conditions look absolutely awful.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Eeek Harry Meade, fab to see him back though


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Everything crossed for Harry!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

So nice to see Harry back on a horse


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Blimey I had no idea that Harry was already back up and about let alone at this level, what a feat!!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Nice to see Paul Simms get home. His horse looks shattered though!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Paul Sims finishing. Interesting that it seems to mostly be the lower profile people finishing - presumably more desperate to get a completion?


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Anyone know what breeding Paul Sims horse is? Tired boy and so honest. 

Nice bit of PC riding by Andrew Hefferman


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Gemma oohing, ahhing and squealing!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Oh ouch, Micheal Owen trips coming up step out of lake (alternative) and retires. Hope the horse will be ok.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Wow he was quick!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Yeah I really like Gemma's commentary! But Ian is hilarious "oooo have a burger, why not" hahaha


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Love her correcting mike though! Haha


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Giovanni's horse is going like a steam train!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

That martingale is pretty useless for giovanni


----------



## kassieg (10 May 2014)

Im literally willing harry round !! hope he stays safe


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

hahaha Harry's horse gets the Huntsmans corner flag temporarily stuck in his tail!

Who is this rider in Beige that has a horse as fast a fighter jet? It's making me nervous!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Harry trotting into the quarry. Nice jump though. Looks like he'll get home in reasonable time.


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Well my picture is still rather "psychedelic"! Can't see a thing!


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

You can hear Gemma willing Harry on! 
Think the beige is Giovanni ?!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Mine is alright, babanaloaf.  Try coming out and going back in.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Lovely round, well done Harry!

Oooo thanks BlairandAzria, you're right, it is, he's FAST!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Well done Harry!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

We can all breathe again now Harry's home!


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Oh no not Giovanni he's in navy


----------



## humblepie (10 May 2014)

Lovely grey on course now


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Love the grey on course now


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Confused myself now!!!


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Boing, boing, boing through the water, love the grey on course now


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Yep, you're right Giovanni is blue, we need to see the Beige rider again on the fighter jet horse, that looked "interesting"!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Another fan of the grey!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

They're not showing the beige rider now, but said it was Giovanni at first.  The grey, Algebra,  is rather small but a great jumper.

NO!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Oh ffs!!!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

It's gone AGAIN


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Love the fact the fact that she is correcting MT's commentary


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Aaand the BBC is broken again


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Oh god not again


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Tea and cakes anyone??

Ah back on


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Oh no, what a shame!!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Oh no, Algebra!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh goodness, poor Natalie and Algebra! Fall at the vicarage vee.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Oo ****  Hope they're both ok


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Poor old Natalie, real shame that. Horse looks a bit sore too


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Oh no  thats a dirty ditch to fall into  looked quite sore as well


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Oh how sad. 
I was just typing out a post about how honest and athletic Algebra was. Really didn't deserve that


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

And the carnage continues


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Love the fact the fact that she is correcting MT's commentary
		
Click to expand...

Me too her commentary is making me giggle she seems so invested in every partnership.

So glad Harry Meade had a fab run what a journey.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Giovanni's horse appears to have lost enthusiasm


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

OK so Giovanni IS in Beige. I am mega confused. That was a right mess at the Huntsmans corner, good decision to retire.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Giovanni IS in beige, but retired at Huntmans.


----------



## BlairandAzria (10 May 2014)

Giovanni retired too, 2 run outs at huntsmans. 

Poor algebra nice horse. Hope all ok


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Sod this, the BBC Sport website won't let me do a thing on it. Rubbish. Thanks for all the comments keeping us in the loop, those of you who have picture!


----------



## tiggs (10 May 2014)

Wonder if AN is thinking he should not have retired Quimbo, he would probably be near the top of the leader board even with a stop


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

There we go, perfect example of the grey area of these frangible pins and penalties.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

That was perfectly ridden by the Brazilian 

Another frangible pin down but don't think any penalties given


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Good recovery at the water.
Glad to see the pins doing their job today.


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Interesting explanation on the frangible pins there....so they get pentalties if the breaking stopped a horse fall. Makes sense I guess


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

tiggs said:



			Wonder if AN is thinking he should not have retired Quimbo, he would probably be near the top of the leader board even with a stop
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if WFP is regretting withdrawing Seacookie - a clear would have moved him up substantially.


----------



## humblepie (10 May 2014)

Aren't the flowers on the fence into the water beautiful. Like this grey as well


----------



## jodie3 (10 May 2014)

Is there any way of seeing any of the rounds that have already completed?


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

eek I am really not a fan of Huntsmans Close - terrifying!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

This Brazilian rider is the doctor, isn't he? 
He is riding very well 

Lol at "i dont think you would want to represent at the vicerage vee again" "NO WAY"

She should do more commentating!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Looks like the mare was lame after Huntsmans.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			I wonder if WFP is regretting withdrawing Seacookie - a clear would have moved him up substantially.
		
Click to expand...

Cool Mountain you mean?


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

jodie3 said:



			Is there any way of seeing any of the rounds that have already completed?
		
Click to expand...

I think you have been able to previously. I can't remember where though. Maybe Badminton's page?

ETA, Can't find it on there. Maybe it was on HHO page. I definitely remember being able to watch either Badminton or Burghley rounds after they had finished...just can't remember where


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

humblepie said:



			Aren't the flowers on the fence into the water beautiful. Like this grey as well
		
Click to expand...

Nice horse, rider doing very well too.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Cool Mountain you mean?
		
Click to expand...


Quite possibly. Shoulda checked that


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

9tails said:



			Looks like the mare was lame after Huntsmans.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, was going very oddly behind!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

oh look, a temporary fault!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Shall I make a cup of tea?


----------



## jodie3 (10 May 2014)

Can't see it on their page.  I am sure I could last year, you could type in the riders name and watch their round.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

jodie3 said:



			Can't see it on their page.  I am sure I could last year, you could type in the riders name and watch their round.
		
Click to expand...

Think that might have been burghley


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			I think you have been able to previously. I can't remember where though. Maybe Badminton's page?

ETA, Can't find it on there. Maybe it was on HHO page. I definitely remember being able to watch either Badminton or Burghley rounds after they had finished...just can't remember where 

Click to expand...

Only Burghley does the rounds after.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

She did look a little wobbly but looked OK on the finish before we got the fault!

Wow this Huntsmans Close is causing real issues!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

jodie3 said:



			Can't see it on their page.  I am sure I could last year, you could type in the riders name and watch their round.
		
Click to expand...

I just edited my post. I'm sure I am thinking of the same thing as you are. Shame.


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Think that might have been burghley
		
Click to expand...




teapot said:



			Only Burghley does the rounds after.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I knew one of them did.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			She did look a little wobbly but looked OK on the finish before we got the fault!

Wow this Huntsmans Close is causing real issues!
		
Click to expand...

It does tend to be influential. Didn't Pippa Funnell have falls on both horses there a few years ago?


----------



## jodie3 (10 May 2014)

Thanks everyone, must have been Burghley then.


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

I Bet Toddy will be a fab commentator


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			It does tend to be influential. Didn't Pippa Funnell have falls on both horses there a few years ago?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you're quite right when Huntsmans was early on in the course, fence 5 or 6 I seem to remember.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oooo a refusal before the bank at Outlander, second refusal at the alternative, horse has had enough by the look of it but she continues.

edit - sophie jenman


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

I wonder if part of the problem with outlander bank is that the horses come down the lane into a very bright space with absolutely masses of people watching them?


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Yes, you're quite right when Huntsmans was early on in the course, fence 5 or 6 I seem to remember.
		
Click to expand...

The course reverses every year so Huntsman's close always catches people out early or late.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Quite possibly only_me, lots of people also cause a bottle neck effect.

Wondering if Sophie will be pulled up now. I didn't see 3 refusals, only 2 I think.


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Oo I am not sure who the lady in the blue is.....but a bit un-called for with the stick there!!

ETA it was Carolyne Ryan-Bell at the lake


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Quite a lot of bit in the grey (blue rider)! But nice after the stop through the water


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Paul Tapner and Kilronan are looking great so far.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

I can never understand whacking a horse for not jumping, it's only taking your own frustrations out on it.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Cheiro1 said:



			Oo I am not sure who the lady in the blue is.....but a bit un-called for with the stick there!!
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Cheiro1 said:



			Oo I am not sure who the lady in the blue is.....but a bit un-called for with the stick there!!
		
Click to expand...

Caroline Ryan Bell... looked harsh to me too. Still we aren't riding it.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Carolyn Ryan-Bell, I wasn't happy with that as I thought she was retiring after smacking the horse so hard twice, but as she did continue fair enough, but very confusing for the horse, gets a whack and then stands there while she thinks about things.

Well done Tim Lipps!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Caroline Ryan Bell... looked harsh to me too. Still we aren't riding it.
		
Click to expand...

She wasn't pointing the horse at a fence, just punishing it.


----------



## humblepie (10 May 2014)

Grateful for the coverage but some idea of times would be nice.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Cheiro1 said:



			Oo I am not sure who the lady in the blue is.....but a bit un-called for with the stick there!!

ETA it was Carolyne Ryan-Bell at the lake
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, she'd hit it going to the fence (fair enough) but to do it after, no need.  

Tapner is going well


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Love Paul Tapners verbal encouragement!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

humblepie said:



			Grateful for the coverage but some idea of times would be nice.
		
Click to expand...

As far as i can tell they are running approx 5 mins behind published times on website


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Love watching Taperz!


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

I don't like red boots, they make me think the horse is injured.


----------



## humblepie (10 May 2014)

Sorry meant times on course they are only showing them right at the end


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Caroline, for heaven's sake retire!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Carolyne's horse is really not jumping well, I think I'd have pulled up if that was me.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

No one inside at all humblepie - closest has been about 30/45 seconds over I think


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

I think I'd quite like someone to pull Carolyn Ryan-Bell up, it's uncomfortable to watch now.

Super super round by Paul Tapner!!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

9tails said:



			Caroline, for heaven's sake retire!
		
Click to expand...

Heavy hints from the commentary team that she should I thought.
Uncomfortable to watch now.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Caroline's ride really isn't playing the game today.. 

Well done Paul, lovely ride


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

9tails said:



			Caroline, for heaven's sake retire!
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Horse not happy.

Paul Tapner finishes about 45 secs over. Think he takes the lead


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Oh ******.


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Oh no, very lame horse for Lucinda Fredericks


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Oh no  poor lucinda and horse - looks very very sore  

Fingers crossed just a knock


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh no, poor  Flying Finish lame behind. Well done Lucinda for feeling it so soon and jumping straight off.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Oh no, huge shame for Lucinda - very quickly spotted from her! Hope FF is ok.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Flying finish pulled up..... Didn't look good on her hind leg


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Flying Finish pulled up injured. Lucinda Fredericks has had no luck recently.


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Oh that's sad. 
It Looked broken at first. I do hope not


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Shame for Lucinda, quick response though.  Good for her.


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

oh no hope flying finish is ok  poor lucinda has had a horrible year


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh god what a horrible fall!!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Oh that was a nsaty fall. Glad they're both up ok.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

glad they're both ok and walking away


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Bloody good round from Paul Tapner. Really well done.
I hope Flying Finish is okay :s


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

Horrid fall for Mark Kyle, glad to see them both on their feet.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Nasty fall for Mark Kyle (hit jump into quarry and rolled down slope). Both look ok though


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Oh!  Poor Mark!  The horse was very careful to not tread on him.  What an angel.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Very nasty fall, heart in my mouth!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Wow look how empty the grandstands are at the start/finish!!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

apachediamond said:



			Caroline's ride really isn't playing the game today.. 

Well done Paul, lovely ride 

Click to expand...

What happened to CRB in the end? Showing eliminated but didn't see anything of her after the mirage pond, wasn't looking to be jumping well.


----------



## amage (10 May 2014)

Mark Kyle was lucky the slope was there and he could roll clear....would have been trapped underneath Coolio otherwise. Hope Flying Finish is ok


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2014)

HHO live feed say Carolyne Ryan-Bell was eliminated....pulled up or another stop? would they differentiate?


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Nooooooooo  

Poor poor mark and coolio  

Coolio looked a bit shocked that he fell, just standing there   

Fingers crossed both ok.

BBC can you please show more of irish riders - considering first we saw of mark was at the quarry which is at the end of the course. Bad show BBC


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

MegaBeast said:



			What happened to CRB in the end? Showing eliminated but didn't see anything of her after the mirage pond, wasn't looking to be jumping well.
		
Click to expand...

Not a clue but possibly eliminated on course by ground jury for continuing when the horse was struggling.


----------



## humblepie (10 May 2014)

Lots of greys.  Not a very deep insightful comment but got to love a grey


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

MegaBeast said:



			What happened to CRB in the end? Showing eliminated but didn't see anything of her after the mirage pond, wasn't looking to be jumping well.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same..... I wonder if someone pulled her up?


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Wow look how empty the grandstands are at the start/finish!!
		
Click to expand...

It'll fill up as the day goes on.


----------



## amage (10 May 2014)

There was a query over whether she had had 3 stops earlier on the course so may have been pulled up due to them deciding she was eliminated at that earlier stage.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Not a clue but possibly eliminated on course by ground jury for continuing when the horse was struggling.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that they didn't show any stop suggests might well be the case.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

oh no!!


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

And another one out! Unlucky fall


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ohhhh Neil, rider fall at Lake. Glad he's OK if a little cold and wet! At least it's not a long hack back.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

That was a wet fall poor neil spratt!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

That was a wry smile from Neil .
First ducking of the day!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Here you go, Irish rider on course shown at the start


----------



## lindsayH (10 May 2014)

It looked to me like NS's horse didn't see the white part of the fence above the red line and thought the line was the top of the fence maybe.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Excellent  
However i dont think there are any other riders out on course at present


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

This reminds me of when WFP won on Tamarillo, lots of big scores. Well done to anyone who gets round, and also those who showed excellent judgement and horsemanship by pulling up when they felt their horses struggle...


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

That is very strange as she jumped that perfectly last year - i have a pic to prove it! 

Must be something to do with the crowds?


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

wind getting up. I suspect it may be about to tip it down.


----------



## humblepie (10 May 2014)

Yep am about 30 miles away and got really windy here. They just showed the crowd and someone had an umbrella up - how has she not taken off!


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

do you think the riders are being a bit caucious at the owl hole/bank because they know they need to set up for the skinny on landing ? it hardly caused any problems last year


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Sara's riding sensibly, I hope she does get round and the 2 stops were just silly ones. The wind getting up cannot help matters....

ARGHHHHHHHHHHH

OK, short lived faults I can deal with 

That drop fence on the downhill with the 2 brushes is terrifying the speed they come down there at!!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

angelish said:



			do you think the riders are being a bit caucious at the owl hole/bank because they know they need to set up for the skinny on landing ? it hardly caused any problems last year
		
Click to expand...

That could very well be the problem, hard to attack when there is a skinny v close on landing. But to jump bank they need to be on hocks anyway with enough power to get up and this year also now need to keep more of a contact which could possibly just "kill" the jump for the bounce.
Tricky one!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Absolutely, same can be said for the log ontop of the slope and the other fence early on where Mark Todd fell. The problems have been when there wasn't enough speed and/or impulsion.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

That's horribly harsh for poor Sarah.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			That's horribly harsh for poor Sarah.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I think she'd have needed to be a geometry genius to get out of there without crossing her tracks


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Poor sarah, just shows how well you need to walk all routes in case of difficulty


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ooo I like Ballyfarris Flight, he has some serious scope!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

It's getting very windy there now..


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			That's horribly harsh for poor Sarah.
		
Click to expand...

Not really in terms of the rule book. Crossing your tracks = 20 penalties. Which is why walking combinations is so crucial.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Runout for Louisa Lockwood. Managed to come back and jump it nicely though. That skinny at the Outlander Bank again


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Yes but it was a very tricky jump to get out of and start again, so to speak. I think that was why Carolyn Ryan-Bell hesitated at the lake. You're pushed for time and you have to remember the long route, it is very tricky!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Henny is OK, update on the FB page




			Not the result I wanted but Henny's back in his stall eating hay which in reality is the most important thing. The ground here is very wet and deep and also very slippery in places. I used the biggest studs I ever have and they still weren't big enough!! He couldn't keep his feet under him. He was also struggling to get off the ground in the muddy places. He jumped great up the bank and through the owl hole but couldn't grip going down the hill to the skinny. I decided to head home with him. Thank you to all my supporters esp the ones that have donated to help our trip over.

Henry gave me all he had but the weather and footing were just too much, not only for us but also almost for the majority of competitors so far.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Henny is OK, update on the FB page
		
Click to expand...

I saw that.
What a lovely post. Such a shame it wasn't his day, but what a lovely man he is, and so glad Henny is ok


----------



## kerribabes (10 May 2014)

Any word on Lucinda's horse retired lame earlier?


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Glad to hear Henny is OK!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

kerribabes said:



			Any word on Lucinda's horse retired lame earlier?
		
Click to expand...

This has just been posted on her twitter: "Sadly Lucinda had to retire Flying Finish after jump five due to an issue with his back leg. When we know any more we will share."  Hope he's ok, looked very sore. x


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

kerribabes said:



			Any word on Lucinda's horse retired lame earlier?
		
Click to expand...

I've been scouring twitter and FB but can't find anything.
I hope he's ok :/


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Oh, Treason retired.  I like him, pulling like a train.


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

starryeyed said:



			This has just been posted on her twitter: "Sadly Lucinda had to retire Flying Finish after jump five due to an issue with his back leg. When we know any more we will share."  Hope he's ok, looked very sore. x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Hope it's good news when it comes.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Wow, look at the waves on the lake! That wind is really picking up!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Has there been more withdrawals? Should be at least 2 on course at present


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

What are we waiting for?  Is there a stop or is it lunch break?


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Fence repair


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Fence repairs


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

I think it's a fence repair


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Has there been more withdrawals? Should be at least 2 on course at present
		
Click to expand...

there fixing a fence at VV


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Oh fence repair.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

...do I have time to run to the kitchen to get a drink?!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Nothing on Natalie Blundell's FB about algebra yet either


ETA looking at the results. Thus far 15 finishers, 12 retired and 9 elim. 4 withdrawn before xc


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Well sat!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

All these pauses are so bad for my health, I have munched my way through all my Badminton snacks already! I am redeeming myself now with some raw carrot slices


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Oh ouch. Horrible fall for Flarup. Thank god for frangible pins


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

oh god, that fall was horrible!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Oh that was scary. Glad they're both ok!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh no another dreadful fall but thank god for the frangible pins! Glad they both seem OK but that's 2 hard knocks that horse has had, poor boy will be feeling it.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Ouch that looked quite a hard fall


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

Thank god for frangible pins


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Ooo nasty  Thank god they both got up ok.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Nasty fall!


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Skip On was very clever there at the lake wasn't he, what a good horse.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2014)

That pin just stopped a fatality for Peter Flareup.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Oh no, and another one! They were going so well.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

And another one struggling at the bank.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

And another!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Clever horse getting its legs out stopped a rotational!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

And nearly a nasty one for Sarah Stretton too. Good thing the horse didn't make it over the jump cos I think he'd have landed on top of her.


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Comb horrible fall


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

No no no!! Thank heavens the horse clambered over that fence, thought he was stuck for a moment!

Anyone else watching this in a high state of anxiety?


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Lots of fence repairs.


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Goodness me! Another one out!


----------



## nic85 (10 May 2014)

Another life saved by frangible pin. Sad to see Sarah Stretton has hit the deck at the owl hole


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

And another fall - poor poor horse and rider.

Too many falls for the amount of runners, but at least safety features have done their job and stopped some falls that could have been incredibly nasty!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Crossing fingers for Tina!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			And another fall - poor poor horse and rider.

Too many falls for the amount of runners, but at least safety features have done their job and stopped some falls that could have been incredibly nasty!
		
Click to expand...

But very few horse falls and that's the difference.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Replaying Flarup's fall. Absolutely hideous. The pin certainly seems to have saved the horse's life if not the rider's.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

The safety features are amazing and really showing their worth this year.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Me too teapot, she's always been my heroine and I'll treasure the day I went round her yard and met General Jock, she is such a lovely lady!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (10 May 2014)

I'm liking these fragile pins, really helping today.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Good luck Tina!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			But very few horse falls and that's the difference.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! The safety measures have done their job


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Hope she isn't held too long, can't be much fun even being held at the start.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Me too teapot, she's always been my heroine and I'll treasure the day I went round her yard and met General Jock, she is such a lovely lady!
		
Click to expand...

She's local to me and she's a good friend slash colleague of someone I volunteer with. So got all the goss the other day :biggrin3:


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

The pins are fantastic.  Dread to think how that fall would have ended otherwise.

  Look at the wind!  Fingers crossed rain holds off.

Good luck Tina!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			And another fall - poor poor horse and rider.

Too many falls for the amount of runners, but at least safety features have done their job and stopped some falls that could have been incredibly nasty!
		
Click to expand...




teapot said:



			But very few horse falls and that's the difference.
		
Click to expand...




armchair_rider said:



			Replaying Flarup's fall. Absolutely hideous. The pin certainly seems to have saved the horse's life if not the rider's.
		
Click to expand...




9tails said:



			The safety features are amazing and really showing their worth this year.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. It's uncomfortable viewing at times, but great to see the safety features really doing their job.
Ironic, that what looks to be the most serious injury so far was not caused by a fall 

Good luck Tina!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Update on Flying Finish: 




			Update from Lucinda - Christi has a small cut on his stifle which has been checked by two vets. I pulled him up immediately after the third element of fence five as soon as I felt him lame on his right hind. Vets checked him at the fence as he was holding his leg up. After assurance from the vets we hand walked him back to the stables where he has been washed and cleaned and seems very comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

Great news, was very worried about him.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Yep, I saw your location and wondered if you knew her. I used to live in W.Sussex (Steyning). Yay go Tina!!


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2014)

Glad I'm not watching, I'd be a nervous wreck! Much better getting updates on here!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Incidentally they are now about 15 minutes behind schedule. The fence repair guys are being very efficient

ETA: Thanks for update on flying finish


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2014)

Phew good news re FF xx


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Oh thank goodness

This from Lucinda's twitter

Update from Lucinda - Christi has a small cut on his stifle which has been checked by two vets. I pulled him up immediately after the third element of fence five as soon as I felt him lame on his right hind. Vets checked him at the fence as he was holding his leg up. After assurance from the vets we hand walked him back to the stables where he has been washed and cleaned and seems very comfortable.


ETA Beaten to it! Great news though.

What a shame for Tina


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Very good news about Flying Finish, thank you for the update!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Flying Finish has a cut on stifle but ok. 

And nooo


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Oh thank goodness FF is ok - it looked far worse than that!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Arghhh no Tina! Naughty run out and rather uncomfortable over the second brush.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Nice trees


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Oh dear run out for Tina


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

starryeyed said:



			Update on Flying Finish: 
Great news, was very worried about him.
		
Click to expand...

thank god for that he looked very lame


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Arghhh no Tina! Naughty run out and rather uncomfortable over the second brush.
		
Click to expand...

Very good through the Lake though so it will hopefully end up being a positive experience for the horse


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2014)

So pleased that Pippa is up there with Billy Beware


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Yes and tricky but clever through the Owlhole. Rooting for them.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			So pleased that Pippa is up there with Billy Beware 

Click to expand...

Yes. Really nice to see British riders doing well on young horses they've bred themselves.


----------



## Fools Motto (10 May 2014)

Not a lot of finishers it seems so far... blimey!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Du Nevo News is a homebred too I believe


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Thats a lot of whip Tiana is using!


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Yes. Really nice to see British riders doing well on young horses they've bred themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, have always loved her and he went really well.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

I wish she would stop whacking her horse!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (10 May 2014)

Plenty of time for shopping tomorrow morning with so few finishers so far, looking forward to seeing the second horses soonish.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

has she missed a fence?


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Not sure what happened with Tiana there, looked like she missed the jump back over the stream to me but who knows, maybe she found a new route!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Plenty of time for shopping tomorrow morning with so few finishers so far, looking forward to seeing the second horses soonish.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I looked 15 had got round and 22 hadn't. So I doubt there will be more than 30-35 finishers overall - though there are a lot of good combinations to come.


----------



## BBP (10 May 2014)

I wonder if she'd taken long route which they didn't show and then after jumping b element she went left and crossed ditch twice instead of turning right straight to mirage pond?


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2014)

Chuffed that Harry Meade finished too


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

KatPT said:



			I wonder if she'd taken long route which they didn't show and then after jumping b element she went left and crossed ditch twice instead of turning right straight to mirage pond?
		
Click to expand...

Well she hasn't been stopped yet. Had a refusal at Huntsman's Close though.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Wow what a little jump jet Rumour Has It is!!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Holy cow! That was never going to end well!
He nearly went into orbit over the first two parts!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Any word on Joseph murphy?!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Wow what a little jump jet Rumour Has It is!!
		
Click to expand...

Brave too. Cracking horse


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Wow what a little jump jet Rumour Has It is!!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, he was very sticky at the Mirage pond but just slithered through.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

That was not a pretty picture from Dani.

I am loving Rumour Has It though, he's a dude!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Any word on Joseph murphy?!
		
Click to expand...


Still clear at Huntsman's Close. Bit slow though apparently


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Any word on Joseph murphy?!
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful through huntsman's


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Any word on Joseph murphy?!
		
Click to expand...


Just popped up, went long route through Huntsmans. 1.20 over the time, 16th place but judges reviewing his route through the pond.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Joe finishes, 1.20 over finishes on 133.6 pens. Might be in trouble over his route through the pond though. Think he's only about the 17th finisher, might be the 18th


----------



## nic85 (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Still clear at Huntsman's Close. Bit slow though apparently
		
Click to expand...

That was dani evans that fell off. Joe Murphy has finished the course


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Loving Merel's horse.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Super super round by Merel and Rumour Has It, only 40 seconds over! 8th place.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Merel home, 40 seconds over so must be about the fastest all day. Great round. Dutch currently have 3 riders in top 10.

I would say her horse is one of my favourites but Gin and Juice was awfully unlucky after I declared my fondness so I think i'll keep my gob shut


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

Feel a bit sorry for the FJs down in the Vicarage area - those long routes are horribly confusing.


----------



## Fools Motto (10 May 2014)

Is Sam going yet?


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Where do we complain to about the BBC coverage?  Aside from the "outages" I don't think they're showing as many fences as they used to, and certainly not as many horses and the rather vague through the trees pictures are pretty hopeless.  Far too many shots of "cute" children and dogs - I want to see horses please!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Did I hear right that there was a coloured horse competing at Badminton, anyone know who he/she is?


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Did I hear right that there was a coloured horse competing at Badminton, anyone know who he/she is?
		
Click to expand...

It's Nicola Wilson's horse, isn't it? They're quite late to go if I remember rightly.


----------



## Fools Motto (10 May 2014)

Nicola Wilson - Beltane Queen


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Fools Motto said:



			Is Sam going yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes just through Vicarage complex. Going pretty well


Agree that there does seem to be a shortage of cameras. I think they are showing everyone though - if not for very long


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

eek, well sat!!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Did I hear right that there was a coloured horse competing at Badminton, anyone know who he/she is?
		
Click to expand...

Nicola Wilson's mare, coming up later.


----------



## Fools Motto (10 May 2014)

C'mon Sam!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

I actually think we are lucky that the Beeb still cover Badminton. I certainly won't be complaining! They can't do much about the weather, I think it's great that they have kept up coverage.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Thank you all! I think the last coloured horse I saw at Badminton was Pippa's Bits n Pieces?


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			Where do we complain to about the BBC coverage?  Aside from the "outages" I don't think they're showing as many fences as they used to, and certainly not as many horses and the rather vague through the trees pictures are pretty hopeless.  Far too many shots of "cute" children and dogs - I want to see horses please!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I was thinking the exact opposite. We see pretty much every fence on course and that's loads better than it used to be.

Can't do anything about the "scenic" shots. The BBC love them!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			Where do we complain to about the BBC coverage?  Aside from the "outages" I don't think they're showing as many fences as they used to, and certainly not as many horses and the rather vague through the trees pictures are pretty hopeless.  Far too many shots of "cute" children and dogs - I want to see horses please!
		
Click to expand...

It might not be BBC camera work though...


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Love King Eider.... come on Louisa


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

its BELTANE QUEEN nicola wilsons 2nd ride there was a pic of it in the trot up photos on facebook , its nearly all bay with very striking four while stockings


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Thank you all! I think the last coloured horse I saw at Badminton was Pippa's Bits n Pieces?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, there was one in the early 2000s too as I've got a photo of it somewhere. *finds*


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			I actually think we are lucky that the Beeb still cover Badminton. I certainly won't be complaining! They can't do much about the weather, I think it's great that they have kept up coverage.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It's actually way better than it used to be now we have all of it on red button rather than a few hours on BBC 1


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

I think the coverage is really good.  Especially considering the difficulties of broadcasting live a course that covers 4 miles.  Much fewer crowd shots than they used to do too.

The outages are annoying, but not a surprise given the high winds.


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

I absolutely adore King Eider.


----------



## Fools Motto (10 May 2014)

Hows Sam doing?


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			I absolutely adore King Eider.
		
Click to expand...

Yes lovely horse.

Sam Griffith has hit a couple now, I hope the horse will be ok tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

I wouldn't whinge about any equestrian coverage we get on tv, whatever the quality!


----------



## amage (10 May 2014)

In fairness to the BBC looking at how strong the wind is I'd say it's a miracle they have only had the few outages that they have had....and it's certainly not their fault that there has been so many repairs required to fences. Can hardly blame them for filling time with crowd shots. As far as I can make out they have showed every single partnership which is a huge improvement on previous years when you saw the Brits & nobody else


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

I really think the coverage is fantastic and we're damn lucky considering we used to get a ton of events on television about a decade ago; Gatcombe, Highclere, Blair, Windsor and so many others, now we just get Badminton and Burghley.

Thanks for info re: coloured event horses!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Sam Griffith home, 42 secs over. Finishes on 63.9 so currently 4th


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/stickyVix/100_0842.jpg

Anyone remember who this is? 2002 maybe?


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

I wasn't complaining about the outages, I can see how windy it is and am grateful that it's not me up on the scaffolding thingy doing the long shots - the coverage just seems clunky and inconsistent, I'm pretty sure we haven't seen every horse, but hopefully am wrong!  Hoping that since the competition is running a bit late that they'll extend the coverage to the end rather than rushing off to whatever is due on at 6.00.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			I wouldn't whinge about any equestrian coverage we get on tv, whatever the quality!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we're still in the minority.


----------



## Fools Motto (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Sam Griffith home, 42 secs over. Finishes on 63.9 so currently 4th
		
Click to expand...

Well done Sam - and thanks for the update. Shall look forward to watching his round when I can put my recording on.


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Coloured horses: Bounty Hunter, Park Pilot, Tip Top Tiger, there's a few others recently too but I'll have to have a think!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/stickyVix/100_0842.jpg

Anyone remember who this is?
		
Click to expand...

Park Pilot possibly?


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

oh poor Selina!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Park Pilot possibly?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, too chunky for Park Pilot!

Interesting, was that sound her airjacket/point 2 going off?


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Ouch another one out!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Selina Mills fall at sunken road. Both ok though.


----------



## Fools Motto (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/stickyVix/100_0842.jpg

Anyone remember who this is? 2002 maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Name on the tip of my tongue... she was next to us at Blenheim and her horse got stung by a wasp on his wither, so had to retire.


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/stickyVix/100_0842.jpg

Anyone remember who this is? 2002 maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Two Tone Tyrone?


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ouchies Selina, yes the 'pop' was her air jacket cannister going off.

Ooo lots of coloured event horses thank you!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Really like King Eider, lovely pricked ears!


----------



## AandK (10 May 2014)

debsflo said:



			Love King Eider.... come on Louisa
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he just lovely, so effortless over the fences :smile3:

I thought Tiana Coudray had a run out in Huntsmans close? On Badders website she is 7th showing as clear...?


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Yes Tiana ran out at the second corner after banking the first one. Ground jury are having a hard time today so everything is probably delayed at the moment.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

This american commentator is a bit pessimistic


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Fools Motto said:



			Name on the tip of my tongue... she was next to us at Blenheim and her horse got stung by a wasp on his wither, so had to retire.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not Park Pilot then because I think he was he was always ridden by a bloke - Matthew Wright?

Don't think it's Tip Top Tiger, I think that was Skewbald.

ETA: I think Bananaloaf is right and it's Two Tone Tyrone


----------



## Fools Motto (10 May 2014)

Two Tone Tyrone! - Selina ?????? Arhhhhh


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

starryeyed said:



			Really like King Eider, lovely pricked ears!
		
Click to expand...

He's gorgeous. I saw them going round Bramham a couple of years ago in dreadful weather and he was exactly the same.


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Fools Motto said:



			Two Tone Tyrone! - Selina ?????? Arhhhhh
		
Click to expand...

Serena Russell.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Ah ha, thank you!


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

starryeyed said:



			Really like King Eider, lovely pricked ears!
		
Click to expand...

My fave combination so far..


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2014)

Love King Eider, how's he doing?


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			Love King Eider, how's he doing?
		
Click to expand...

She's finished. Currently lying 19th


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2014)

Yippee


----------



## ArcticFox (10 May 2014)

The mighty Duck (king eider) is awesome. Love him!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Too fast :eek3:

Glad both seem ok and walking away though


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			Love King Eider, how's he doing?
		
Click to expand...

Finished in 19th place. One run out and a query over possibly crossing tracks.Finished with ears pricked. Stunning


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oooof! That was far too fast!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Another really nasty fall


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

That was nasty too. 
Looked like he had trouble turning for the second ditch aswell. Going very quick!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Another pin goes!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ouch, another frangible pin gone at the birch fence, just the same as Henny.


----------



## 3Beasties (10 May 2014)

such a shame as was a lovely round up till then!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

That was very unlucky!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

And another there!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Rebecca Howard fall at pond. both ok, rider soggy


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

The mirage pond is causing a huge number of issues, somewhat surprisingly.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh dear, as Ian Stark said she was being very aggressive and forward in her riding, perhaps just a little too much.


----------



## lindsayH (10 May 2014)

I love David O'Connor. I've seen him at the Eventing Forum, twice I think, he really knows his stuff. I think he's one of the best coaches in the world. If I could have a lesson with anyone in the world it would be him.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Beautiful horse!!!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

starryeyed said:



			Beautiful horse!!!
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to post the same. Stunning ginge!


----------



## Supertrooper (10 May 2014)

When does redesigned go?


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

When this is done what do you think the general consensus of this new course will be?  I think what's interesting is the wide number of fences that are causing the problems, rather than just one or two which to me would be a possible course designer fault.  On the other hand is it just too difficult for today's riders?   Personally I think it's fair, bearing in mind that some of the finishers are possibly the less experienced ones (I say that guardedly as obviously to be there in the first place you have to be pretty damn good!).


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

In about an hour's time


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			When does redesigned go?
		
Click to expand...

4:56 !


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			When does redesigned go?
		
Click to expand...

start list 

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/cross-country-timetable-2014/


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			When this is done what do you think the general consensus of this new course will be?  I think what's interesting is the wide number of fences that are causing the problems, rather than just one or two which to me would be a possible course designer fault.  On the other hand is it just too difficult for today's riders?   Personally I think it's fair, bearing in mind that some of the finishers are possibly the less experienced ones (I say that guardedly as obviously to be there in the first place you have to be pretty damn good!).
		
Click to expand...

I've just been having this discussion on Twitter. I hope the course designer doesn't get too much criticism for it. It's big but I don't think it's unfair (and given what Tina Cook has just said in commentary, neither does she!).  Quite a number of the falls have been rider error rather than tired horses etc.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			When this is done what do you think the general consensus of this new course will be?  I think what's interesting is the wide number of fences that are causing the problems, rather than just one or two which to me would be a possible course designer fault.  On the other hand is it just too difficult for today's riders?   Personally I think it's fair, bearing in mind that some of the finishers are possibly the less experienced ones (I say that guardedly as obviously to be there in the first place you have to be pretty damn good!).
		
Click to expand...

Well everyone thought it was tough and they appear to be right. It looks like less than half will finish which is probably fewer than you'd want but the weather is a factor. Not many fall which is good - you wouldn't say it was dangarous


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			When this is done what do you think the general consensus of this new course will be?  I think what's interesting is the wide number of fences that are causing the problems, rather than just one or two which to me would be a possible course designer fault.  On the other hand is it just too difficult for today's riders?   Personally I think it's fair, bearing in mind that some of the finishers are possibly the less experienced ones (I say that guardedly as obviously to be there in the first place you have to be pretty damn good!).
		
Click to expand...

I agree its a fair test and yes it's causing problems but they're mostly spread out and  the problems aren't painting an unpleasant picture.

I like what has been done to the course although whether the % of finishers will be considered acceptable is something else but it should be a true XC test.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Tina Cook said she felt it was a fair course, and David O'Connor's observation that it is the cumulative effect that can cause problems was interesting.  I hope the designer doesn't get a hard time either.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Yaaay! Everything crossed for Mary King, love watching her!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Go Mary!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Please BBC show clare, at least she is on the course unlike mary.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

It's been a true 4* test and probably just seems worse given the lack of influence the last couple of years' xc day has had.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Please BBC show clare, at least she is on the course unlike mary.
		
Click to expand...

She's retired


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

At what fence?


----------



## Befney3 (10 May 2014)

C'mon Mary! Fingers crossed for a safe clear round.


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Good luck Mary..


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Come on Mary


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Outlander bank, refused the Owl Hole once and decided to stop


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

This could be scary to watch - I always find her style somewhat hair raising!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Was that not no.85?
Clare is no.86


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Think it was Megan Heath who retired at the bank....


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Clare's still clear according to twitter


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Come on BBC show us an irish rider!!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			This could be scary to watch - I always find her style somewhat hair raising!
		
Click to expand...

Bless her. She does look scary sometimes doesn't she? So effective though.

So pleased Nick got round. What a super horse.


----------



## Sammy1983 (10 May 2014)

Loving Nick Gaunletts glee


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Aww so lovely to see Nick give his horse so much love afterwards, what a fab round.


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

How chuffed is Nick at that horse. Lovely!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Finally get to see clare at fence 18... Oh no and back to mary.


----------



## elliebrewer98 (10 May 2014)

Nick is so heartwarming!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Was that not no.85?
Clare is no.86
		
Click to expand...

They were confused.

Apparently they were also wrong, she's still going- just cleared the quarry


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Mary you are WONDERFUL!!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

What a save!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Well sat mary!


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Fabulous! Well ridden


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

OMG Mary!!


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Eeek! Scary Mary.


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Omg Mary...


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Oh Mary :biggrin3:


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Well done Mary. That was... creative. Smart horse too


----------



## 3Beasties (10 May 2014)

love Nicks reaction! 

Blimey Mary was lucky then!!


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

nice of mary to give IC a nice cuddle round the head there !


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

Loved Nick Gauntlet's obvious delight as he finished, so nice to see.

Wow at Mary!!!!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Show us an irish rider please, clare should be at huntsmans


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Oh


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Oh dear Mary has retired


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

What a shame, perhaps knocked that more stuffing than we thought out of IC.


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Show us an irish rider please, clare should be at huntsmans
		
Click to expand...

You may get your wish now!


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Oh no


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

Mary's retired


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Mary retiring after stop at Mirage Pond. Shame that. Mind you what with the dressage error and the owl hole you'd start to think it wasn't her year anyway


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

I do worry watching Mary go, sensible decision I feel.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Told you she was still going!


----------



## Jericho (10 May 2014)

MegaBeast said:



			Loved Nick Gauntlet's obvious delight as he finished, so nice to see.
		
Click to expand...

Did I see blood on Nicks horses mouth (left hand side as he finished)?  Nick looked like he was trying to cover it and groom wiped something away. Hope its OK and not from the bit?


----------



## Befney3 (10 May 2014)

Gutted to hear Mary's retired but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Silmarillion (10 May 2014)

Jericho said:



			Did I see blood on Nicks horses mouth (left hand side as he finished)?  Nick looked like he was trying to cover it and groom wiped something away. Hope its OK and not from the bit?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered the same...


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

alliersv1 said:



			You may get your wish now!
		
Click to expand...

Although we got lots of nick patting his horse and mary walking away,.

So far have seen clare over fence 18, 23 and the last 2. And it sounded like a fantastic round for her first time!!
 And she is into 16th, excellent  pity didnt get to see much of her xc.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Clare Abbott home minute and a half or so over but looking good. 17th of 21 finishers at the moment


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Nick's could've just bit his tongue, hope so anyway his round was wonderful and the love he showed his horse and the end was just heartwarming


----------



## elliebrewer98 (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Clare Abbott home minute and a half or so over but looking good. 17th of 21 finishers at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Lovely, lovely little horse


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Lucy Jackson going well - touch wood.


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Surprised Tiana Coudray is still showing on the score board as clear... surely she should have 20pens for that corner that she ran past...?


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Here you go, Austin O'Connor.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

bananaloaf said:



			Surprised Tiana Coudray is still showing on the score board as clear... surely she should have 20pens for that corner that she ran past...?
		
Click to expand...

That was definitely 20 penalties, it was a run out for sure! The ground jury have had a lot of work to do though so maybe they're running behind or it's been forgotten, or it's under an inquiry.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

bananaloaf said:



			Surprised Tiana Coudray is still showing on the score board as clear... surely she should have 20pens for that corner that she ran past...?
		
Click to expand...

There's a number of people who are said to be under investigation for various potential stops but no verdicts seem to have been announced. Maybe they won't look at it til the end - too busy concentrating on looking for tired horses/blatant errors?


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Hopefully they will start to show more but i know commentators have no control over what they see - but thankfully can see more now 

From other reports Clare had a fantastic round, very pleased for her  he is a cracking horse!


----------



## alliersv1 (10 May 2014)

Austin's horse looks like it's struggling a bit now.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

I don't like Austin O'Connor's riding


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			Hopefully they will start to show more but i know commentators have no control over what they see - but thankfully can see more now 

From other reports Clare had a fantastic round, very pleased for her  he is a cracking horse! 

Click to expand...

Honestly, 2 Irish riders on course at the moment being shown, it's a sea of Green air jackets, when are we gonna see some Brits? Tskkk *rolls eyes* (giggle)


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Jonelle Price retired at fence 5


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Honestly, 2 Irish riders on course at the moment being shown, it's a sea of Green air jackets, when are we gonna see some Brits? Tskkk *rolls eyes* (giggle) 

Click to expand...

 

i would be very annoyed if they weren't shown, they are the only pair on course


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



 

i would be very annoyed if they weren't shown, they are the only pair on course 

Click to expand...

But there are so many cute dogs


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

hehehe, great round from Lucy Jackson, 10th place.


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

Plenty of contenders for the Glentrool trophy this year


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

26 round now, people seem to be figuring it out


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Hope Gemma gets round, really enjoyed her commentary this morning.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			Hope Gemma gets round, really enjoyed her commentary this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Her commentary was brilliant  I hope she does more!


----------



## siennamum (10 May 2014)

Geoff Curran is a class rider


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

siennamum said:



			Geoff Curran is a class rider
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, didn't look rushed and the horse was full of running at the end. Very smooth.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Yep I really liked Geoff's round, nice and steady and didn't knacker the horse out. 

Ahhh Gemma, that was tricky! Looks like the shoulders did go the wrong side of the flag, such a shame she had gone so well!


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Another "oh no", poor Gemma.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

weather looks awful now!!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			Another "oh no", poor Gemma.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Weather appears to have turned really nasty


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

What a jump at Vicarage Vee!!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Poor Gemma


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Gemma has been DQ'd real shame.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh no, Gemma has been eliminated for going the wrong side of the flag at Huntsmans  Commentators suggest she may appeal though.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

oh no, Gemma elimanted - what a shame!!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Gemma has been DQ'd real shame.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely gutted for her.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Wowzers.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh wow that was a very aerobatic fall! All OK.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

So close to sitting that - ouch!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

oh no, poor Denis!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Splendid fall by Mesples at the Outlander Bank - nearly the recovery of the century. Both Ok though.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Wow that French horse was flipping honest!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Very good of the horse to carry on as it did though, desperately looking for the second fence!


----------



## elliebrewer98 (10 May 2014)

So close to staying on, horse was so good to jump skinny!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Out of all the horses that have stopped or run out at the skinny after the owlhole that little horse went over it with no rider input and with the rider on his neck!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Sarah Algotsson fall at Huntsman's. Hope the horse is ok, he got a bit stuck on the fence


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ahhhhh no poor Sara!! Damned Huntsmans Close is definitely the pig this year!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Eek - that was another nasty one. Horrible to see the horses caught on top of the fence, hope they're not too battered.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

No way, another on the wrong side of flag.  Big fence to end up sat on :/ glad they've both walked away


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

But also shows good course designing - would have been even more ugly if it wasn't a solid corner to sit on.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Very true


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

Izzy Taylor's round is starting to look remarkably quick, only 14 time with the blip.  Seriously classy pathfinder.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

starryeyed said:



			Eek - that was another nasty one. Horrible to see the horses caught on top of the fence, hope they're not too battered.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. But I think it would be worse if that fence was a hollow corner - at least they're bumping over it rather than getting totally tangled.

eta cross-posted with teapot


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh my word Ludwig!!!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Heart in mouth moment :eek3:


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

That was a bit messy for Ludwig.

Ollie's going well


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Beautifully done Armada!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

apachediamond said:



			That was a bit messy for Ludwig.

Ollie's going well
		
Click to expand...

Yes quick and no near disasters. touch wood


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh Armada is very tired, no point in hitting him, nurse him instead!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

I think at that point with those massive hedges it may be safer to urge on than nurse over!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Oh Armada is very tired, no point in hitting him, nurse him instead!
		
Click to expand...

Still going to be about the fastest all day though.

35 over to go 4th


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Lovely round for Ollie


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Quite possibly, took him long enough to give Armada a pat at the end though... sorry not a huge fan


----------



## Cragrat (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Quite possibly, took him long enough to give Armada a pat at the end though... sorry not a huge fan 

Click to expand...

But he frequently patted him after jumps on the course, and not many male riders did that.


----------



## 9tails (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Quite possibly, took him long enough to give Armada a pat at the end though... sorry not a huge fan 

Click to expand...

Me neither, he's so self-congratulatory.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Can't stand Oliver Townsend I'm afraid.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Quite agree 9tails.

I do rather like Ludwig, he's had 2 really good rounds. Is he the only one who isn't wearing an air jacket?


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Quite agree 9tails.

I do rather like Ludwig, he's had 2 really good rounds. Is he the only one who isn't wearing an air jacket?
		
Click to expand...

I think there were one or two others earlier. I also rather like Ludwig.

Emily Llwellyn fall at Huntsman's close - similar to Gemma and Sarah. Both ok though.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ahhh another faller at Huntsmans due to the horse banking the last corner. Emily Lewellyn.


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Very unlucky for Emily at Huntsmans


----------



## sarahann1 (10 May 2014)

Oliver Townend has just been on the radio saying how brilliant/genuine/honest his horse is. The radio commentators said he was patting after the tv cameras went off to another rider.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Toddy, Andrew Nicholson and Izzy Taylor don't I think...


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

I wouldn't say I'm a fan, was just a nice round to watch, he didn't chase his horse round, whip it needlessly or take silly risks that some other riders have.

Another couple of oops moments out on course


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Toddy, Andrew Nicholson and Izzy Taylor don't I think...
		
Click to expand...

don't think Pippa Funnell does either.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ahh yes, this chap, Tom doesn't seem to be wearing an air jacket either. Funny how I view them as common place now and surprised when I don't see one.

Ohhhhh crikey Tom that was an unreal recovery, poor horsey, bashed his head on the ground properly.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Diesel down on his knees at Outlander Bank. They did well to get back up.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Does that count as a technical refusal?  He had to cross his tracks.....


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Very well sat! Really good for them to get going again as quickly as they did.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Refusal for second hedge into Pond for Diesel.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			Does that count as a technical refusal?  He had to cross his tracks.....
		
Click to expand...

They think it does.

He's had a stop at the Mirage Pond too

Chris Burton finishing

Ludwig DQ's for going wrongside of flag at Hunstmans


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Ohhhh cr@p, Ludwig eliminated on his last horse for jumping wrong side of red flag at first corner in Huntsmans Close. Again the horse banked the fence and scrambled over it.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Ludwig eliminated


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Love Redesigned - such a beautiful horse.


----------



## Patterdale (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Quite possibly, took him long enough to give Armada a pat at the end though... sorry not a huge fan 

Click to expand...

Me neither, come across him a few times socially and I don't think much of him or the company he keeps. 

As a rider though you can't deny that he gets results.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Not sure Tom McEwen is wise to be continuing, hitting the horse down the shoulder on the approach to the quarry

ETA: Well he's made it home anyway

Just seen on FB that Algebra is ok - the little grey who fell into the Vicarage ditch


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Possibly trying to prove a point to himself, but surely would have been pulled up if Diesel was showing signs of distress?


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Nasty, nasty, hope they both walk away ok


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

That was definitely the worst fall of the day. Horrendous - did you see the angle of the horses neck?


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet, poor Sarah.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			Possibly trying to prove a point to himself, but surely would have been pulled up if Diesel was showing signs of distress?
		
Click to expand...

Presumably yes. Fair play to the guy - he's got round and he knows far more about it than I do - but I do wonder about the long term effects on the horse.

Nasty fall for Sarah Bullimore. Similar to Mark Kyle's. Both Ok though by the looks of things


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

omg that was a horrendous fall, hope they are both alright after that. really nasty.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Toddy off for a swim


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Toddy!!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Whoops, toddy nearly went swimming!!  
Lake gets very deep very quickly :eek3:


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

They both looked really shaken do hope the horse is ok.  Close call for Toddy there......


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

oh Toddy!!!!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

And pippa unseated :eek3:


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Mark Todd goes for a wander round the lake. That's going to be a damp ride home

PF fall at second part of sunken road


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

oh no Pippa!!


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Oh Pippa.  She'll be absolutely spitting I should think.


----------



## Befney3 (10 May 2014)

******! Poor Pippa.

Am lol at the commentary of Toddy off for a swim.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Toddy seems to be having an interesting ride.....


----------



## Beausmate (10 May 2014)

Most eventful Badminton ever? Definitely in the last ten years.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Bloody hell. I think most people would be off Toddy's horse now - personally i think i'd have bailed.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

This looks hairy beyond belief, just as well Toddy's got long legs.  If he gets round he deserves a prize for stickiest breeches!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Izzy Taylor is sheer class she really is!


----------



## debsflo (10 May 2014)

I am emotionally exhausted with Pippa and Toddys rounds


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Izzy Taylor is sheer class she really is!
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Very mature riding. Must be improving her team chances.

That parallel's been broken again - Bill Levett this time


----------



## Befney3 (10 May 2014)

Sounds like Izzy Taylor's having a good day.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Wonder how sore Leonidas will be, he seems to have scraped over quite a few jumps.


----------



## muffinino (10 May 2014)

apachediamond said:



			I wouldn't say I'm a fan, was just a nice round to watch, he didn't chase his horse round, whip it needlessly or take silly risks that some other riders have.

Another couple of oops moments out on course
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, although I do like Townend. In fairness to Oliver, he was patting his horse all the way around and gave him a few wake up smacks coming in to the quarry, but he got him home safe and sound. Toddy's horse is looing tired but he's doing much the same to get him home.

S'Mark's horse is lucky to have his rider - not sure many others would have got him around! I think I spied a grim smile on his face when he nearly went swimming at the lake lol.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Toddy home. Which he's probably quite relieved about


----------



## 3Beasties (10 May 2014)

Has anyone been inside the time yet? How come it's so tight?  I'm surprised they've not adjusted it!


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Has WFP started yet?


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

3Beasties said:



			Has anyone been inside the time yet? How come it's so tight?  I'm surprised they've not adjusted it!
		
Click to expand...

No one inside yet


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

Befney3 said:



			Sounds like Izzy Taylor's having a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Looking very impressive indeed cross country.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

No, not quite.  I think the time was adjusted to take into account the fences removed, but not 100% sure whether it was altered for the ground/going.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

I don't think anyone's got within 30 seconds of the time yet, never mind under it!
Izzy has finished, WFP next starter


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

apachediamond said:



			Has WFP started yet?
		
Click to expand...

starting now.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

He's off, fingers tightly crossed that he can get clear.


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Nicola Wilson and Beltane Queen next to start


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

Come on WFP!!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			No, not quite.  I think the time was adjusted to take into account the fences removed, but not 100% sure whether it was altered for the ground/going.
		
Click to expand...

not that I'm aware of and wouldnt be fair to alter it once the event has started.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

frostyfingers said:



			No, not quite.  I think the time was adjusted to take into account the fences removed, but not 100% sure whether it was altered for the ground/going.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's done purely on the distance, possibly with some allowance for jumps. I don't really see why they'd need to extend it - after all it's the same for everyone.


----------



## PippiPony (10 May 2014)

Well done Izzy getting 2 rounds, not many done that today

All crossed for William


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Wonder if WFP is regretting withdrawing Cool Mountain.  Easy with hindsight, but would possibly have had a good chance.


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

Have to say this is exactly how Badminton should be.  No ugly pictures, plenty of drama spread all round the course.  Certainly no dressage competition.


----------



## stencilface (10 May 2014)

Ooh, yay Nic!


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Nicola now on course, love this mare


----------



## stencilface (10 May 2014)

Do they put the famous people at the end to keep the crowds there, or is it coincidence?


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

I think Izzy's the only person with 2 round. And it might stay that way, there's only Tim Price left who can do it.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

stencilface said:



			Do they put the famous people at the end to keep the crowds there, or is it coincidence?
		
Click to expand...

The best riders tend to be on the second day of dressage in terms of draw hence why they're last to go xc


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

I love watching WFP ride, he is so smooth and effortless!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

stencilface said:



			Do they put the famous people at the end to keep the crowds there, or is it coincidence?
		
Click to expand...

Coincidence as many of the "famous"people have two rides so will be going round at both ends of the day to give them time in between their rides.


----------



## muffinino (10 May 2014)

Nicola Wilson's mare looks as if she's having the time of her life! Lovely looking horse, too


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

I think it's more that the riders with two horses (who generally are the better known ones) have one early and one late.


----------



## stencilface (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			The best riders tend to be on the second day of dressage in terms of draw hence why they're last to go xc
		
Click to expand...

So basically yes! Sneaky organisation....


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

stencilface said:



			So basically yes! Sneaky organisation....
		
Click to expand...

they're only on the second day because they also have a ride on the first day!


----------



## 3Beasties (10 May 2014)

Love WFP'S style,  he makes it look easy! why did he withdraw cool mountain? 

The coloured mare looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## ChiffChaff (10 May 2014)

Loving Nicola's horse and it's happy little face! What a sweetie!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

WFP is giving us a masterclass of how it should be done


----------



## Kat_Bath (10 May 2014)

Who's the lady commentator? I know the voice but I can't name her...


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

I would imagine he felt that with a poor dressage mark it wasn't worth the risk as he would be unlikely to be in with a chance.


----------



## stencilface (10 May 2014)

MegaBeast said:



			they're only on the second day because they also have a ride on the first day!
		
Click to expand...

Ah c'mon, these riders do multiple rides in a day all three disciplines all year, I'm sure they could cope with two dressage tests. I'm not arguing it, it's just interesting


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Nooooooo WFP down


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Nooooo, what happened there?


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

3Beasties said:



			Love WHO'S style,  he makes it look easy! why did he withdraw cool mountain?
		
Click to expand...


Possibly because he was well out of the placings after dressage so no point running XC.  However with the way the course is riding one's dressage result is pretty much superfluous and it would be possible to place highly with a poor dressage so he might well be kicking himself now!


----------



## 3Beasties (10 May 2014)

Omg WFP fell as well!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

:eek3: :eek3: :eek3:

Poor WFP!!! Not expecting that!!!


----------



## PippiPony (10 May 2014)

OH no WFP on the floor!  Good to see them both up


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Oh no!! Thank god they are both up after that.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Female commentator is Tina Cook


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

On the two horse riders...

Izzay Taylor has 2 round
Tim Price has one round and is on the other
WFP and Nicola Wilson both withdrew one (and WFP's just fallen on the other)
MT, AN, Clark Montgomery, Bill Levett, Tom McEwen all failed to finish on their first horse
Pippa Funnell failed to finish on her second
Ludwig Svennerstal finishe don both but second one eliminated


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

stencilface said:



			Ah c'mon, these riders do multiple rides in a day all three disciplines all year, I'm sure they could cope with two dressage tests. I'm not arguing it, it's just interesting 

Click to expand...

But when it comes to XC day they have one ride early on and one ride at the end of the day hence the dressage tests on separate days.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Im still :eek3: :eek3: 

Cant believe he fell!  Glad they both walked away


----------



## Kat_Bath (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Female commentator is Tina Cook
		
Click to expand...

Yesss, of course! Thank you


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

I feel so upset for WFP and Parklane Hawk, they were so close to the finish and that horse is so wonderful


----------



## PippiPony (10 May 2014)

Fingers crossed Nicola gets away with that corner!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

That second corner!!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

NW going very well, lovely round for such an inexperienced horse.


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

So pleased for NW


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Lovely round, well done Nicola


----------



## PippiPony (10 May 2014)

Pleased she got round.  Doesn't she look happy.
The trot up tomorrow will be interesting too


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

NW is certainly showing the horse some love - as well she might


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Most unimpressed with my 10 minutes power cut!!! Thanks to H&H I know what's going on and gutted that William fell, what fence? Glad they are both OK and what's happening with Nicola?


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Most unimpressed with my 10 minutes power cut!!! Thanks to H&H I know what's going on and gutted that William fell, what fence? Glad they are both OK and what's happening with Nicola?
		
Click to expand...

She was very tight with the red flag on the corner in huntsman so I think it's being investigated


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Thanks Apache, that pesky corner at it again!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

apachediamond said:



			She was very tight with the red flag on the corner in huntsman so I think it's being investigated
		
Click to expand...

And the silver birch fence that dropped


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

WFP fell as second last, unsure as to why


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			WFP fell as second last, unsure as to why
		
Click to expand...

Horse caught a toe on way up afaik and overbalanced


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Thanks Armchair and only_me.

Ohhhh poor Tim! That was a super effort by both horse and rider, so unlucky.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (10 May 2014)

Splash down!


----------



## MegaBeast (10 May 2014)

Poor Tim Price, whatever next?!?!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

And now tim price out :eek3: 

This has been a very dramatic xc day!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Tim Price falls at the Lake meaning Izzy Taylor will be the only person to get two round


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

only_me said:



			And now tim price out :eek3: 

This has been a very dramatic xc day!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes - and there may yet be showjumping carnage as well


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

Love the way the horses seek the next fence out and lock on to it.

Oh and another one in huntsmans!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Poor Clark, both horses run out of steam. This really does mix things up, what can Andrew Nicholson do?


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

That's both of his horses running out of puff - more fitness work needed possibly?


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

What on earth?!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (10 May 2014)

Dear lord!


----------



## apachediamond (10 May 2014)

OMG what an end!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Andrew nicholson on his bum out of the pond! Broke the first rail, left a leg on second and ejected, crikey you couldn't make this up!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Yes Clark Montgomery dressage leader retiring. Wonder if he had his horses fit enough, they both seem to have run out of steam.

Well I said 30-35 finishers and  35 there are. *bows*

Must confess I hadn't included AN falling in my calculations though


----------



## googol (10 May 2014)

I take it they don't do the sj if they don't finish today? Sorry for stupid question!


----------



## Beausmate (10 May 2014)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

No, they are eliminated on XC that means out of competition.


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

:eek3: 
AN off as well!!

This has been an unbelievable xc day - and tim price is lying 2nd on his other horse currently who was placed 41st after dressage :eek3: that is quite a rise in places!!!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (10 May 2014)

Just caught the last 30 mins.

O.M.G.


----------



## 3Beasties (10 May 2014)

Wow what a day!! Not many for sj tomorrow!


----------



## bananaloaf (10 May 2014)

This has been the weirdest day. Absolutely bizarre.


----------



## frostyfingers (10 May 2014)

Gob smacked at today - great competition though, and actually I think it does the sport good to have a shake up sometimes.  It can get dull if it's always the same people winning - and I imagine it gives everyone hope.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Apparently everyone is ok.


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

I will stand by my earlier remark when I said it has to be in the 90's when we last saw a Badminton XC course cause so much carnage and leaving outsiders up at the top! It's going to be a tense SJ now!


----------



## angelish (10 May 2014)

who'd have thought it :/ what a brilliant days competition nice to have a proper 4* xc


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

I wonder how many horses will be pulled or eliminated tomorrow morning after todays efforts and knocks.

Thanks all for the great company and chatter today!


----------



## only_me (10 May 2014)

Funnily enough paul tapner moved the least after dressage, he was 2nd lying after dressage and is now in 1st.

Although there is a rider currently in 23rd who was 82nd after dressage!


----------



## debsandpets (10 May 2014)

It seems the course is back to the old days .............
What a turn up for the books though, WFP out, Andrew Nicholson and Nereo, Piggy French and Redesigned !!!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Just as well there as so few finishers in a way - the SJ course is going to get trashed, I don't think the last few will be jumping off good going. I wouldn't be surprised if there was another major shakeup, anyone who goes clear is bound to move up considerably.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 May 2014)

Mr Stickability's crown slipped at a water fence And I didn't even get to see him in wet breeches  worst luck ever!


----------



## Dunlin (10 May 2014)

I'm sure a video will appear somewhere JFTD, are there not XC highlights tomorrow on BBC2 before the SJ?

He didn't land in water though, came off at the jump out of the water.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			He didn't land in water though, came off at the jump out of the water.
		
Click to expand...

I know - that's the problem!


----------



## starryeyed (10 May 2014)

What an eventful day!! Feel like I can finally breathe again. Hope all the fallers aren't too battered and bruised, there were some very nasty ones. Looking forward to tomorrow's SJ!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (10 May 2014)

starryeyed said:



			What an eventful day!! Feel like I can finally breathe again. Hope all the fallers aren't too battered and bruised, there were some very nasty ones. Looking forward to tomorrow's SJ!
		
Click to expand...

Wow just got back from work and what a shake up looks nothing like yesterdays board. The new course and the weather has definitely taken it's share of scalps reminded me a bit of watching footage from the 80's.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 May 2014)

Epic. Worn out. Just wow. 

Thrills and spills and shake ups, but apparently no serious injuries to horse or rider. 

Agree that tomorrow's  trot up might lose a few more, though.


----------



## Mrs B (10 May 2014)

Still feeling !


----------



## Goldenstar (10 May 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Epic. Worn out. Just wow. 

Thrills and spills and shake ups, but apparently no serious injuries to horse or rider. 

Agree that tomorrow's  trot up might lose a few more, though.
		
Click to expand...

Agree there may be well a shake up tomorrow and the SJ will sort the tough from the less tough .
Great viewing and what a great job those frangible pins did for the horses today .


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2014)

Just been to look at the cross country results on the Badminton website and the page is saying that the results are being confirmed and will appear shortly.

Do you think that there may be a few appeals going on?


----------



## elliebrewer98 (10 May 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Just been to look at the cross country results on the Badminton website and the page is saying that the results are being confirmed and will appear shortly.

Do you think that there may be a few appeals going on?
		
Click to expand...

Should think so, especially with the corners, as in Huntsman


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2014)

Results now appear to be back up.

I've noticed one change Tiana Coudray now has 40 pens not 20 pens


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2014)

Also Nicola Wilson has been awarded 21 faults for breaking the frangible pin at the pond


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Also Nicola Wilson has been awarded 21 faults for breaking the frangible pin at the pond
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm. Though she's lucky given the photos of her at the Vicarage Vee I've just looked at.


----------



## AandK (10 May 2014)

Wendy Schaeffer also been added 20pens


----------



## dieseldog (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Hmmmmm. Though she's lucky given the photos of her at the Vicarage Vee I've just looked at.
		
Click to expand...

Sure it was the pond and not the vicarage V, I surprised she didnt get eliminated as looking at the photos the horses shoulder didnt go the right side of the flag.


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

dieseldog said:



			Sure it was the pond and not the vicarage V, I surprised she didnt get eliminated as looking at the photos the horses shoulder didnt go the right side of the flag.
		
Click to expand...

Frangible pin penalties at the new pond but hmmm because she wasn't the first to hit. 

The photos of her over the ditch/VV are errr interesting in terms of flag position and shoulders... So she's lucky in some ways to get away with just the pin penalties.


----------



## dieseldog (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Frangible pin penalties at the new pond but hmmm because she wasn't the first to hit. 

The photos of her over the ditch/VV are errr interesting in terms of flag position and shoulders... So she's lucky in some ways to get away with just the pin penalties.
		
Click to expand...

Weird as she caused a lot more carnage at the VV


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Maybe it was for the VV then? Either way, better than being eliminated for wrong side of the flag. Think it would have been pretty unfair to be penalised for the new pond fence. 

Those pins were worth their money today that's for sure!


----------



## Mickyjoe (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/stickyVix/100_0842.jpg

Anyone remember who this is? 2002 maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Serena Russell?


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Also Nicola Wilson has been awarded 21 faults for breaking the frangible pin at the pond
		
Click to expand...

Definitely for the pond fence? I thought the rule was you got the faults if you'd have had a fall, not just cos you banged the fence. She hit it but it didn't seem as if she'd have had a fall. Unlike Bill Levett who was flipping lucky at those silver birch rails on his second horse...


----------



## JFTDWS (10 May 2014)

dieseldog said:



			Sure it was the pond and not the vicarage V, I surprised she didnt get eliminated as looking at the photos the horses shoulder didnt go the right side of the flag.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, I thought the commentary team must have been watching different footage to me as what I saw she did appear to be very much over the right of the flag!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Think DD might be right - it's for the Vicarage Vee (cracking photos on E-venting) rather than the pond.


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2014)

I've just been going through the results and have summarised the following:

Completions = 35

Clear = 22
1 refusal completed = 7
2 refusals completed = 4
Frangible pin breakage completed = 2

Retirements = 18

Retired = 3
1 refusal retired = 10
2 refusals retired = 5

Eliminations = 25

3 refusals eliminated = 3
1 refusal + rider fall eliminated = 3
Horse fall eliminated = 7
Rider fall eliminated = 7
2 refusals + rider fall eliminated = 1
Frangible pin breakage + refusal + rider fall eliminated = 1
Technical eliminations (eq wrong side of flag, pulled up by ground jury) = 3 

I apologise if there are some not quite in the right place but thought others would be interested to see.


----------



## Pebble101 (10 May 2014)

Nicolas penalties will be for breaking the frangible pin at the pond fence. Had she gone the wrong side of the flag  she would have been eliminated.


----------



## undergroundoli (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Frangible pin penalties at the new pond but hmmm because she wasn't the first to hit. 

The photos of her over the ditch/VV are errr interesting in terms of flag position and shoulders... So she's lucky in some ways to get away with just the pin penalties.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Really sad they got pin penalties, lovely horse.

ETA Cheers for that mypegus, very intresting


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Pebble101 said:



			Nicolas penalties will be for breaking the frangible pin at the pond fence. Had she gone the wrong side of the flag  she would have been eliminated.
		
Click to expand...

But she broke the fence at the VV too and the flag decision is very very close if you look at the photos.


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2014)

Apologies - couldn't read up the scoresheet straight it was at Fence 15 she was awarded the frangible pin penalties - double checked using AN fall and that's the fence before - sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Pebble101 (10 May 2014)

teapot said:



			But she broke the fence at the VV too and the flag decision is very very close if you look at the photos.
		
Click to expand...

 Ah didnt realise she broke 2 pins, she had quite a lot of luck along the way then. Didn't she have a dodgy moment at Huntsmans too?


----------



## georgiegirl (10 May 2014)

teapot  - do you have a link for the VV photos? Very sad indeed if the pens are for the pin breakage at the pond. The mare barely clunked it and hardly lost any balance whatsoever compared to some of the others that broke pins on course and (according to the commentary team at least) wouldnt be penalised for......

Difficult to say at huntsmans but from watching on the tv it looked like the mare actually drifted left slightly in mid air to be the correct side of the flag....

Feel quite sorry for the ground jury today - some difficult decision making!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

They're here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.652401228142342.1073741860.467724236610043&type=1 

So if it was for fence 15, that's a real shame as she wasn't the first to hit it.


----------



## armchair_rider (10 May 2014)

Thanks for that mypegasus. To go with your stats I shall repost mine of the two horse riders

Izzy Taylor finished on both
Nicola Wilson withdrew one, completed on the other
WFP one withdrawn, one eliminated
Completed on first horse, second eliminated/retired: Pippa Funnell, Tim Price, Ludwig Svennerstal (eliminated after finishing course)
First horse eliminated/retired, completed on second: Tom McEwen, Mark Todd, Bill Levett
Elim/retired on both: Andrew Nicholson, Clark Montgomery

Well done Izzy!


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

I'd have given her a clear at Huntsmans - she definitely swung left in the air. It's much easier to tell from the tv camera angle from behind than it would have been on the ground though!


----------



## georgiegirl (10 May 2014)

Looking at the VV pics I think the mares shoulders were inside the flag (you can see this on the mid air pic before the flag breaks away) is only on the pics after that once the flag has broken off the side of the fence it comes in front of her but that could just be the way it fell? had no idea she broke a pin there though - must have missed her go through that bit of the course! Pics look hairy though! Bloody well sat girl and a what a lovely talented mare.


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2014)

Just been trying to go through the fences and see where the problems were, so (again apologies if there are any errors):

Fence 1 - no problems
Fence 2 - no problems
Fence 3 - 1 refusal + retirement x1
Fence 4 - no problems
Fence 5 - 1 refusal x 2, 2 refusals + rider fall x 1, retirement x 1, 1 refusal + retirement x 1
Fence 6 - no problems
Fence 7 - frangible pin breakage x 2
Fence 8 - horse fall x 1
Fence 9 - retirement x 1, 1 refusal + retirement x 1, 1 refusal x 1, rider fall x 2
Fence 10 - 1 refusal x 1
Fence 11 - no problems
Fence 12 - 1 refusal + rider fall x 1, 1 refusal x 1
Fence 13 - 1 refusal x 6, 2 refusals x 1, 2 refusals + retirement x 1, 3 refusals + elimination x 1, 1 refusal + retirement x 2, rider fall x 1
Fence 14 - rider fall x 1
Fence 15 - 1 refusal + elimination x 1, 1 refusal + rider fall x 1, 1 refusal x 4, frangible pin breakage x 1
Fence 16 - 1 refusal + retirement x 4, horse fall x 2, technical elimination x 1, 2 refusals + elimination x 1, 1 refusal x 2, rider fall x 1
Fence 17 - retirement
Fence 18 - 1 refusal x 1, horse fall x 2, rider fall x 2
Fence 19 - No problems
Fence 20 - No problems
Fence 21 - No problems
Fence 22 - 1 refusal x 1, retirement x 2, elimination x 1, 1 refusal + retirement x 1
Fence 23 - 2 refusals + retirement x 1, 1 refusal x 3, 1 refusal + retirement x 1, elimination x 1, horse fall x 1, rider fall x 1
Fence 24 - No problems
Fence 25 - No problems
Fence 26 - No problems
Fence 27 - horse fall x 1
Fence 28 - No problems
Fence 29 - No problems
Fence 30 - No problems

Sorry that is so mammoth and hope people understand it.

Will try and sit down tomorrow and put it in a more user friendly form (cider is addling my brain somewhat tonight)


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

georgiegirl said:



			Looking at the VV pics I think the mares shoulders were inside the flag (you can see this on the mid air pic before the flag breaks away) is only on the pics after that once the flag has broken off the side of the fence it comes in front of her but that could just be the way it fell? had no idea she broke a pin there though - must have missed her go through that bit of the course! Pics look hairy though! Bloody well sat girl and a what a lovely talented mare.
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember seeing them through that section either. Was it on the BBC coverage or had they shot to something else?

ETA -mypegasus, thanks for that. So interesting to see what a huge spread of problems there were!


----------



## teapot (10 May 2014)

Nicola's penalties are for fence 15 which is definitely the Vicarage Vee.


----------



## undergroundoli (10 May 2014)

Lexi_ said:



			I don't remember seeing them through that section either. Was it on the BBC coverage or had they shot to something else?
		
Click to expand...

On the subject of the Beeb who is the really annoying man they have commentating? The English one.


----------



## Lexi_ (10 May 2014)

Mike Tucker, the man who doesn't appear to know the difference between a mare and a gelding.


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2014)

For those of you who are not bored by my analyses - here's another one - movement from dressage placing.

First number is placing after cross country
Second number is placing after dressage
Third number - movement between the two - either + or -

1  2    +1
2  41  +39
3  30  +27
4  34  +30
5  25  +20
6  11  + 5
7  53  +46
8  46  +38
9  55  +46
10  29  +19
11  69  +58
12  48  +36
13  36  +23
14  57  +43
15  76  +61
16  9    -7
17  22  +5
18  63  +45
19  25  +6
20  82  +62
21  28  +17
22  69  +47
23  20  -3
24  62  +38
25  13  -12
26  67  +41
27  23  -4
28  16  -12
29  14  -15
30  48  +18
31  78  +47
32  41  +9
33  77  +44
34  81  +47
35  20  -15

So Kai-Steffen Meier has improved the most placing on his dressage score


----------



## undergroundoli (10 May 2014)

Can we swap this Mike Tucker dude for MyPegasus? Thanks for more great stuff


----------



## mypegasus (10 May 2014)

Thanks Undergroundoli - I love looking at statistics of events - and have thoroughly enjoyed producing what I've done today.

I'll try and do another analysis after the showjumping tomorrow!


----------



## WoopsiiD (10 May 2014)

It was not a great day   It was hit and miss walking the course to see if a horse actually came past! The ground was bad, it was spongy and strangely 'clumpy'??? By the time I finished walking the course I was 4" taller.
The wind was awful and the breaks in coverage were from the sat vans being blown to bits!! At one point in the stands one of the supports came down-thankfully no one was sitting under it!


----------



## ropa (10 May 2014)

Anyone know if bbc are showing it on catch up?


----------



## Santa_Claus (10 May 2014)

Can clarify Nicola's faults def for Vicarage V. She was lucky to be inside flags but ground jury deemed she was. You get 21 pens for a pin if ground jury deem the pin breaking prevented a horse fall. From the photos (which incidentally i took so feel fairly well wualified to comment  ) linked above she clearly hit the top rail hard and it giving way turned a definite fall into an iffy moment. You can see from first pic the mare just didn't jump high enough. 

Personally if I had to call it I would have said shoulder outside of flag but I am not a fence judge and they were standing in a far better position to make judgment (as well they should) and she was deemed to have passed the shoulders between and I would guess as front already twisting this caused the knee to catch the flag and cause it to go between legs!


----------



## Honey08 (11 May 2014)

WoopsiiD said:



			It was not a great day   It was hit and miss walking the course to see if a horse actually came past! The ground was bad, it was spongy and strangely 'clumpy'??? By the time I finished walking the course I was 4" taller.
The wind was awful and the breaks in coverage were from the sat vans being blown to bits!! At one point in the stands one of the supports came down-thankfully no one was sitting under it!
		
Click to expand...

I went and didn't think the ground was bad at all, hardly a mark on the course.  I quite enjoyed not having to rush from one fence to another to avoid missing things.  We even sat down and had a picnic between horses at once fence!  The wind was ferocious though, I agree.  I felt for those cameramen trying to keep the cameras still on those poles in the wind.


----------



## suzi (11 May 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I went and didn't think the ground was bad at all, hardly a mark on the course.  I quite enjoyed not having to rush from one fence to another to avoid missing things.  We even sat down and had a picnic between horses at once fence!  The wind was ferocious though, I agree.  I felt for those cameramen trying to keep the cameras still on those poles in the wind.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It was certainly an interesting day and good to be able to see all the fences upfront. Gives a perspective you often miss on the TV.

The coverage team did their best given the ridiculous winds and we managed to see a horse or two at virtually every fence. 

Looking forward to watching the highlights to see what I missed and can't wait for the SJ!

I thought the ground held up well yesterday and the wind (although tiring) was really helping it dry out which should help today too.

It was also nice to see the XC problems spread around the course.

Has AN said anything/been interviewed? I heard him after the dressage saying he didn't think the b element of fence 18 should have been taken out......


----------



## dollymix (11 May 2014)

does anyone know when and where the highlights are being shown?


----------



## MegaBeast (11 May 2014)

BBC 2 @ 2.30pm


----------



## dollymix (11 May 2014)

thanks MB - was hoping that the footage would be online somewhere by now with all the other BBC sport stuff - but sadly I can't find anything!


----------



## Sherry74 (11 May 2014)

Cheiro1 said:



			Oo I am not sure who the lady in the blue is.....but a bit un-called for with the stick there!!

ETA it was Carolyne Ryan-Bell at the lake
		
Click to expand...

I watched this and it is still bothering me. Disgusting behaviour from a professional rider. She smacked him in pure anger when he was early already upset/shaken. A lovely host boy who had done her proud numerous times. I am saddened and disgusted and hope she faces some sort of rebuke over this. Her face spoke volumes. Totally unacceptable. To smack to help a horse get over a fence safely is one thing. To take out your own frustrations on it is quite another. Anyone else feel quite cross about her display of temper?


----------



## Dottie (11 May 2014)

Sherry74 said:



			I watched this and it is still bothering me. Disgusting behaviour from a professional rider. She smacked him in pure anger when he was early already upset/shaken. A lovely host boy who had done her proud numerous times. I am saddened and disgusted and hope she faces some sort of rebuke over this. Her face spoke volumes. Totally unacceptable. To smack to help a horse get over a fence safely is one thing. To take out your own frustrations on it is quite another. Anyone else feel quite cross about her display of temper?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I thought the same. Totally uncalled for and i drew a breath when it happened. Lovely honest horse who was clearly struggling by the time she got to the VV and double hedges. The commentary were suggesting she retired.... Not sure what happened?


----------



## mypegasus (11 May 2014)

With regard to Caroline Ryan-Bell, I think the ground jury pulled her up for continuing on a tired horse as I am almost certain (can't get on a Badminton website right now) that she's listed as eliminated.
If so then think it was a good call from the ground jury!


----------



## Darremi (11 May 2014)

Sherry74 said:



			I watched this and it is still bothering me. Disgusting behaviour from a professional rider. She smacked him in pure anger when he was early already upset/shaken. A lovely host boy who had done her proud numerous times. I am saddened and disgusted and hope she faces some sort of rebuke over this. Her face spoke volumes. Totally unacceptable. To smack to help a horse get over a fence safely is one thing. To take out your own frustrations on it is quite another. Anyone else feel quite cross about her display of temper?
		
Click to expand...

This is actually a tough call. When a horse puts in a dirty stop like that you do have to let them know that they have done something wrong.

Unfortunately, it looked bad on TV.

What is worse IMO is riders whipping their horses because they are tired at the end of the course. That is completely unecessary and unfair. It should attract some sort of punishment.


----------



## flurrydor (11 May 2014)

All horses that presented are through the trot up. 
Beltane Queen didn't present, nor did Emma Dougall or Kai Meier.


----------



## mypegasus (11 May 2014)

Thanks Flurrydor.

Still can't get onto the Badminton website grrrrr....

And I'll ask now, did people find the stats I did interesting? If so I'll try to get a comprehensive set done tonight!


----------



## Befney3 (11 May 2014)

mypegasus, thanks for the stats. Interesting to see.

I hope they've fixed the website by the time the showjumping starts. I can't find any other way to listen to Radio Badminton. Can't wait to be back in the UK next year & be able to actually go & watch.


----------



## tonkatoy (11 May 2014)

anyone else thinking

"bet WFP is wishing hadn't withdrawn his first horse for being on a rubbish dressage score"


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

I bet WFP is thinking that, I thought it was slightly surprising anyway given that the familiarity with the course would have helped him out on Parklane Hawk. Mind you I can certainly see why he didn't want to risk the horse.

Thanks for the report on the trot up, I wish Badminton would hurry up and fix their website. Mind you I should think they've got a lot to fix after yesterday


----------



## flurrydor (11 May 2014)

Notice Cool Mountain is entered for 3* at Chatsworth - that may explain the withdrawal.


----------



## chestnut cob (11 May 2014)

flurrydor said:



			All horses that presented are through the trot up. 
Beltane Queen didn't present, nor did Emma Dougall or Kai Meier.
		
Click to expand...

What a shame Beltane Queen didn't present - such a lovely mare!  I enjoyed her round most of any to go yesterday, she looked like great fun!

So everyone, who's your money on to win today then?!


----------



## tonkatoy (11 May 2014)

a lot of the horses are double entered for upcoming events, in case they throw a shoe..bruised sole... miss a fenct etc and so they dont miss the cut off dates...

my money is on.... yep..got nothing!!!!


----------



## mypegasus (11 May 2014)

Looks as though the website is back up!!


----------



## chestnut cob (11 May 2014)

tonkatoy said:



			my money is on.... yep..got nothing!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to go either Paul Tapner assuming he has a clear round, or maybe Oli T....


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

flurrydor said:



			Notice Cool Mountain is entered for 3* at Chatsworth - that may explain the withdrawal.
		
Click to expand...

Has to be a factor.

I think Paul Tapner has to be the favourite. He has a fence in hand, he's won before which should give him confidence/steady his nerves and he says he likes to ride in the rain but his horse was very tired by the end yesterday. The arena is going to get fairly cut up and the horses are tired so the winner could come from anywhere. I reckon anyone within 3 fences of the lead has a chance! Pippa Funnell must be in with a shout, she's very good at SJing and the horse has a lot of SJer in his breeding - and again she's very experienced.


----------



## Fools Motto (11 May 2014)

I saw NW and BQ hit the rail going into the new pond, but the 'B' on the score board is at a difference fence... did she knock another? 
I'm assuming the little game mare is a bit bruised. Such a shame, a lovely mare. One for the future for sure.


----------



## MegaBeast (11 May 2014)

Fools Motto said:



			I saw NW and BQ hit the rail going into the new pond, but the 'B' on the score board is at a difference fence... did she knock another? 
I'm assuming the little game mare is a bit bruised. Such a shame, a lovely mare. One for the future for sure.
		
Click to expand...

They hit V V and skewed badly, lucky the pin broke or it would have been a nasty fall. There's a sequence of pics on fb showing it and on e-venting.


----------



## Mrs B (11 May 2014)

There must've been a lot of head scratching about how to fill the schedule today ...


----------



## stencilface (11 May 2014)

MegaBeast said:



			They hit V V and skewed badly, lucky the pin broke or it would have been a nasty fall. There's a sequence of pics on fb showing it and on e-venting.
		
Click to expand...

Where are the pics, can't seem to find them?


----------



## glamourpuss (11 May 2014)

Mrs B said:



			There must've been a lot of head scratching about how to fill the schedule today ...
		
Click to expand...

Do you think? I think that it would've only been an issue if only about 25 horses & riders were through to SJ. The session 1 will have 12 horses then the final 20 later. Seems perfectly fine to me. The organisers will be glad that there aren't too many jumping on the ground early to save it for final riders.
IMO when there are a lot of people in the 1st SJ group the stands tend to be very quiet as people aren't interested in watching so tend to do their shopping etc then. 
I should think with a smaller 1st group more people will come & watch them (& do shopping in the time between the sessions) & create a real atmosphere for the lower placings...which is fantastic!


----------



## MegaBeast (11 May 2014)

Have a look on the e-venting Facebook page, the sequence is there.


----------



## chestnut cob (11 May 2014)

Just had a little giggle at the H&H report on the main page about the trot up... "the runway was wet and some ladies who had opted to wear heels struggled to stay sound" LMAO


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

Interesting reading, thanks for pointing it out. Showjumping is about to start, just the 12 in the first session


----------



## Supertrooper (11 May 2014)

Who's everyone rooting for? I'm keeping fingers, toes and everything else crossed for Pippa. Even if she came in top five I'd be chuffed to bits as I love Gorgeous xxxxx


----------



## kppony (11 May 2014)

Is the SJ on tv today?


----------



## mypegasus (11 May 2014)

So, first twelve horses have been.

One 4 fault, two 8 faults, three 12 faults, four 16 faults and two 20 faults. And five with time penalties!


----------



## dunkley (11 May 2014)

Morning SJ results ...............

http://www.badminton-horse.co.uk/index.php/final-results-2014/


----------



## Supertrooper (11 May 2014)

Looks like it's going to be hard to get a clear round!


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			Looks like it's going to be hard to get a clear round!
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think enough decent riders have been to suggest that the course is genuinely difficult. I certainly feel confident in my earlier suggestion that anyone who does go clear will move up the order a fair way!


----------



## undergroundoli (11 May 2014)

Is it on TV other than as part of the BBC2 coverage?


----------



## Fides (11 May 2014)

Did anyone else see this recovery of Mary Kings? Shame she had another refusal further along though 

http://youtu.be/wkg0DHhKOTw


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 May 2014)

Darremi said:



			This is actually a tough call. When a horse puts in a dirty stop like that you do have to let them know that they have done something wrong.

Unfortunately, it looked bad on TV.

What is worse IMO is riders whipping their horses because they are tired at the end of the course. That is completely unecessary and unfair. It should attract some sort of punishment.
		
Click to expand...

sorry  but the correction should have been done with the horse facing the fence and not at a standstill facing the other way.   she should have given him a slap  on the way to the next jump to get him thinking forwards, however the horse was obviously tired as we saw from the way he was climbing over the fences and she should have pulled him up herself without being told to!!!!!!  it was just a show of temper on her part...


----------



## starryeyed (11 May 2014)

Who's prepared for this afternoons excitement?!


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

Meee! Got the Tv on mute and Radio Badminton on the TV atm. Just going to go and grab a drink


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

Seeing London footage makes me all nostalgic *sniff*


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

I'm glad it's not just me, I nearly shed a tear too!!!


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

Hoping BBC don't just do a thrills and spills thing before showing the sj late.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

I think they normally only show about the last 5ish - hence I've got the TV muted and the radio on


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

I've got the results page up as want to know as it happens!


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

There's no perfect solution to this particular problem. Well I suppose the BBC could just show all the SJing, they must record most of it after all.


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

Do the highlights earlier and show it properly live as they used to I guess!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

Great to see the recap actually, they are showing some of the best bits and it's good to be reminded of some of them . . . anxious to get to the SJing though . . . 

P


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

Anyone thinking they might not use this course designer next year?


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

Nope, I hope they use him again.

Great to see Francis' round as the live coverage stopped yesterday (the BBC satellite dish was blown over for those who didn't see the apology).


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

However, we watched with the sound turned down yesterday and I'm tempted to do the same now . . . Lordy Mike Tucker is annoying . . . !!!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

CalllyH said:



			Anyone thinking they might not use this course designer next year?
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking they should use him at more three and four stars . . . he's put a fantastic course together here . . . nice to see XC being so influential again rather than dressage.  

P


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

Not as annoying as Clare Baldings twitter commentary yesterday!!!


----------



## Potato! (11 May 2014)

I hope they use him again, it's a proper Badminton course very well done IMO.


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			However, we watched with the sound turned down yesterday and I'm tempted to do the same now . . . Lordy Mike Tucker is annoying . . . !!!

P
		
Click to expand...

He's better live - this stuff's been added on as it's different to what he said yesterday, scripted doesn't work for Mr T I feel.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

CalllyH said:



			Anyone thinking they might not use this course designer next year?
		
Click to expand...

Sj or XC - or did the same guy do both?

I think the Xc designer is safe. They wanted a hard course and a hard course they got - but the trouble was spread evenly and nobody was badly hurt. If the weather had been better there would have been more finishers and people will probably have their horses fitter next year.

Wendy Schaeffer's clear round is paying off, she's moving up a fair bit. Amazing totals peopel are finishing on though, who'd have thought a score in the 90s would put you in the top 20?


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

It's Nicholas TouZAINT, Mike . . . Nicholas TouZAINT . . . not Touleur . . . sigh.

P


----------



## vallin (11 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I'm thinking they should use him at more three and four stars . . . he's put a fantastic course together here . . . nice to see XC being so influential again rather than dressage.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Quite a few fallers (but first 4* in a while with no long course holds, the longest ones seemed to be for frangible pin repairs), but no hot spots and nice to see even those at the top of the listing being tested.


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

Harry Meade I think has just become a bit of a legend 

Good on Francis pulling up easy too. I'm catching up as missed it yesterday, only saw the last 5 xc of which 4 out of 5 fell!


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

CalllyH said:



			Harry Meade I think has just become a bit of a legend 

Good on Francis pulling up easy too. I'm catching up as missed it yesterday, only saw the last 5 xc of which 4 out of 5 fell!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree about Harry Meade . . . when I told the folks I was watching with yesterday what he had done (and when) they were all gobsmacked.

P


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

How young is Tim Lips or am I getting old?


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

I don't know but he's quite fit!!!


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

teapot said:



			How young is Tim Lips or am I getting old?
		
Click to expand...

28 apparently - looks about 15 though. PF finishes on 8 faults, pretty good for a young horse


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

Ollie T clear and will be top Brit. Think the BBC must be showing the SJ on delay


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Ollie T clear and will be top Brit. Think the BBC must be showing the SJ on delay
		
Click to expand...

Yup annoyingly. Back in the day it used to be live *mutter mutter*


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

I wonder why it's changed!!


----------



## Supertrooper (11 May 2014)

Arghhh the badminton website isn't working! Any idea who's won?


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

Dunno but there may be some very confused people on this thread in a minute - wondering why they're watching the SJing and we're congratulating Sam Griffiths.


Well done Sam!

Congrats to Ollie and Harry, 2nd and 3rd for GB

Think Paul had 3 down in the end, only one clear - Wendy Schaeffer


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

CalllyH said:



			I wonder why it's changed!!
		
Click to expand...

So that they can condense the whole thing into highlights and then the final b/c they don't show the whole thing any more . . . oh, and so inane sports like F1, snooker and football can be shown instead . . . .

P


----------



## Befney3 (11 May 2014)

What a shame for Paul Tapner but I'm so pleased to see Harry Meade in the top 3. Fantastic for Harry.


----------



## vallin (11 May 2014)

So pleased for Harry Meade! Can't believe there were no clears, all the horses must be pooped after yesterday, Fantastic test.


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

I know alot of people don't like Oli and good reasons too but I think he's really listened to try and turn things round so I'm actually pleased to see him doing well again


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

It's not been live for a couple of years - scheduling probably.

Ollie T seemed quite humble there and good on Harry Meade. One clear poles wise but they had time faults. 

Nice to see Sam Griffiths on top :biggrin3:


----------



## Supertrooper (11 May 2014)

Chuffed to bits for Harry, amazing that he's finished 3rd at Badminton and a very tough one at that after his injuries last year and very very chuffed for Ollie and Pippa too.........


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

Sam was 25th after dressage, Ollie 34th and Harry 46th. Sure wasn't a dressage contest. And Wendy Schaeffer picks up 9 places through her SJ clear (well apart from the time faults).


----------



## PorkChop (11 May 2014)

Wow, can't wait to watch the show jumping, well done to Sam, Oli and Harry, what a dramatic Badminton!


----------



## Supertrooper (11 May 2014)

I also have found Ollie growing on me recently. Very well done Sam xx


----------



## Befney3 (11 May 2014)

Gotta give Wendy Schaeffer plenty of credit for being the only one to leave all the showjumps up. Wish I could of seen her round but it sounded like that horse really jumps.


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

Befney3 said:



			What a shame for Paul Tapner but I'm so pleased to see Harry Meade in the top 3. Fantastic for Harry.
		
Click to expand...

Erm - some of us haven't seen the SJ'ing yet - enough with the spoilers   .

P


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Erm - some of us haven't seen the SJ'ing yet - enough with the spoilers   .

P
		
Click to expand...

We haven't seen it yet, just listened to it!

I thought Ollie T's interview yesterday was great, definitely growing on me too.


----------



## Befney3 (11 May 2014)

Sorry PS, at least you'll get to see it though.  I'm gutted I've only been able to listen this year, can't wait to be there watching live next year.


----------



## vallin (11 May 2014)

Sorry! Was watching on FEI Tv, hadn't realised BBC wasn't showing it live


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

Over the past couple of years I've seen oli taking youngsters out at events like rockingham and his riding has been a delight to watch. 

I used to really dislike him but he's built some great partnerships with some of the horses he has at the moment and not riding as harshly as he used to. 

Might come down to maturity maybe?


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 May 2014)

Bit mean to spoil it for those who are waiting to watch an on BBC! Don't think I will bother now.


----------



## teapot (11 May 2014)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			Bit mean to spoil it for those who are waiting to watch an on BBC! Don't think I will bother now.
		
Click to expand...

Oh come off it, this is the Badminton thread, it's going to contain the latest results and news. Annoying? Maybe if you want to sit in suspense for 90mins too late.  Mean? Not at all.

Appears BBC are only showing the top 8 anyway...


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Oh come off it, this is the Badminton thread, it's going to contain the latest results and news. Annoying? Maybe if you want to sit in suspense for 90mins too late.  Mean? Not at all.

Appears BBC are only showing the top 8 anyway...
		
Click to expand...

Hear Hear. It isn't reasonable to expect people not to discuss it as it's happening if they have access to it. Complain to the BBC instead, they chose not to show it live


----------



## CalllyH (11 May 2014)

Well said Mr Stark. Well said.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

It'll be interesting to see who wins the various trophies - especially the one for best improvement on dressage score. I don't think they'll be giving out many Armada Dishes (prize for 5 completions) this year


----------



## Darremi (11 May 2014)

splashgirl45 said:



			sorry  but the correction should have been done with the horse facing the fence and not at a standstill facing the other way.   she should have given him a slap  on the way to the next jump to get him thinking forwards, however the horse was obviously tired as we saw from the way he was climbing over the fences and she should have pulled him up herself without being told to!!!!!!  it was just a show of temper on her part...
		
Click to expand...

This is wrong. If you are going to tell a horse off it needs to be instantaneously after the disobedience or there is no point, as the horse forgets the incident.

In fact what would have helped was to give the horse a reminder at the point of take off going into the water (ie. hailling a cab). But with the sharp turn afterwards perhaps this was not possible.


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

Sherry74 said:



			I watched this and it is still bothering me. Disgusting behaviour from a professional rider. She smacked him in pure anger when he was early already upset/shaken. A lovely host boy who had done her proud numerous times. I am saddened and disgusted and hope she faces some sort of rebuke over this. Her face spoke volumes. Totally unacceptable. To smack to help a horse get over a fence safely is one thing. To take out your own frustrations on it is quite another. Anyone else feel quite cross about her display of temper?
		
Click to expand...

Bothered me too . . . and the other five horsey ladies I watched with . . . quite unnecessary.

P


----------



## glamourpuss (11 May 2014)

Darremi said:



			This is wrong. If you are going to tell a horse off it needs to be instantaneously after the disobedience or there is no point, as the horse forgets the incident.

In fact what would have helped was to give the horse a reminder at the point of take off going into the water (ie. hailling a cab). But with the sharp turn afterwards perhaps this was not possible.
		
Click to expand...

She gave the horse 2 reminders going in but it still stopped. It was in a bit of a heap at the bottom of the fence so not the time to reprimand it then either. 
The horse swung itself away from the fence & she gave it another 2 smacks. Possibly not the best point to do it but given that I've never ridden around Badminton & I don't know the horse I wouldn't like to pass judgement on it.


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

glamourpuss said:



			She gave the horse 2 reminders going in but it still stopped. It was in a bit of a heap at the bottom of the fence so not the time to reprimand it then either. 
The horse swung itself away from the fence & she gave it another 2 smacks. Possibly not the best point to do it but given that I've never ridden around Badminton & I don't know the horse I wouldn't like to pass judgement on it.
		
Click to expand...

I've not ridden round Badminton either, but if I had a weary/unready horse underneath me, I wouldn't be thinking the best way to motivate it was to leather it AFTER it had swung away from the fence.  

I know it was a moment in time - but it was unpleasant moment in time to watch.

P


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (11 May 2014)

I thought at the time that the two smacks going into the water were badly timed, it appeared to unbalanced her and also IMO made the horse look backwards rather than concentrate forwards.


----------



## Darremi (11 May 2014)

I agree that it looked bad on TV and perhaps for that reason it should be avoided at Badminton.

But in principle there is nothing wrong with a reasonable and fair reprimand for a disobedient horse.

The strange thing is why the horse was so tired at that point. The lake was only (I think) fence 7 on the course! 

I would say that across the board fitness is a real issue at Four Stars nowadays. For the past few years at Badminton horses have finished looking exhausted. I appreciate that heavier horses are now going round Four Star. But there were several pure TBs yesterday that looked equally knackered.

In the past those horses would have done Steeplechase at 620mpm and miles of R + T. The question is why are so many horses unfit?


----------



## Supertrooper (11 May 2014)

Which rider are you talking about?


----------



## PolarSkye (11 May 2014)

Supertrooper said:



			Which rider are you talking about?
		
Click to expand...

Caroline Ryan-Bell

P


----------



## siennamum (11 May 2014)

teapot said:



			Oh come off it, this is the Badminton thread, it's going to contain the latest results and news. Annoying? Maybe if you want to sit in suspense for 90mins too late.  Mean? Not at all.

Appears BBC are only showing the top 8 anyway...
		
Click to expand...

actually a shame for those of us who were looking forward to the suspense of watching it on the telly. I was really annoyed to make the mistake of clicking on here and seeing the results, should have had a spoiler alert


----------



## AandK (11 May 2014)

I purposely didn't log on here or look on Badminton website while watching the BBC highlights, as it was rather clear the SJ wouldn't be live.. 

Well done to Sam Griffiths!! And also Ollie and Harry, a true test right til the end!


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 May 2014)

AandK said:



			I purposely didn't log on here or look on Badminton website while watching the BBC highlights, as it was rather clear the SJ wouldn't be live.. 

Well done to Sam Griffiths!! And also Ollie and Harry, a true test right til the end!
		
Click to expand...

This. 

What a Badminton!


----------



## Supertrooper (11 May 2014)

I agree! Tough course but no horse/rider injuries xx


----------



## nervous nelly (11 May 2014)

I hate to sound really thick... but why do people dislike Oliver townend? I have only recently heard of him (not really followed the sport on TV as didn't realise it was even televised anymore until last year) and I went to a demonstration he did with Geoff Billington and seemed like a nice enough chap


----------



## oldvic (11 May 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I went and didn't think the ground was bad at all, hardly a mark on the course.  I quite enjoyed not having to rush from one fence to another to avoid missing things.  We even sat down and had a picnic between horses at once fence!  The wind was ferocious though, I agree.  I felt for those cameramen trying to keep the cameras still on those poles in the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Just because it stays green doesn't mean it isn't hard work for the horses. When they go to push off it they don't get any spring. It was holding them a little - a bit like running in treacle - and it just shortens their stride a touch. Each fence is that much more effort to jump.



suzi said:



			I thought the ground held up well yesterday and the wind (although tiring) was really helping it dry out which should help today too.

It was also nice to see the XC problems spread around the course.

Has AN said anything/been interviewed? I heard him after the dressage saying he didn't think the b element of fence 18 should have been taken out......
		
Click to expand...

The wind is only drying when it stops raining!! The wind is quite disorientating and unsettling for horses when it is that strong. A cross or head wind is hard work and by the end of the day the light was very variable particularly under trees (the new pond and huntsman's close).

Andrew merely said there was nothing wrong with 18b and he would have been quite happy to jump it. I think that statement still stands even though he had a bad day - he didn't blame the course design as such for that. I think he knows the reasons for Nereo's mistake and can fix Quimbo's.



Darremi said:



			This is actually a tough call. When a horse puts in a dirty stop like that you do have to let them know that they have done something wrong.

Unfortunately, it looked bad on TV.

What is worse IMO is riders whipping their horses because they are tired at the end of the course. That is completely unecessary and unfair. It should attract some sort of punishment.
		
Click to expand...

Rathmoyle King's stops were not dirty. He is an older horse and had to get his qualifying points with a pro as Carolyne couldn't get good enough results with him to get in or get high enough on the wait list. He probably didn't feel the confidence and help that he enjoyed at Luhmuhlen to go clear inside the time and thought discretion was the better part of valour.


----------



## stencilface (11 May 2014)

MegaBeast said:



			Have a look on the e-venting Facebook page, the sequence is there.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, was looking on the website and couldn't find them


----------



## glamourpuss (11 May 2014)

nervous nelly said:



			I hate to sound really thick... but why do people dislike Oliver townend? I have only recently heard of him (not really followed the sport on TV as didn't realise it was even televised anymore until last year) and I went to a demonstration he did with Geoff Billington and seemed like a nice enough chap
		
Click to expand...

By his own admission Oliver has made some decisions with regards to his career/ horses in the past that haven't always painted him in a...how shall we say....trustworthy & good light. 
He also had/has a ban for drink driving which is an imbecilic thing to do IMO.


----------



## nervous nelly (11 May 2014)

glamourpuss said:



			By his own admission Oliver has made some decisions with regards to his career/ horses in the past that haven't always painted him in a...how shall we say....trustworthy & good light. 
He also had/has a ban for drink driving which is an imbecilic thing to do IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I might have to have a google


----------



## apachediamond (11 May 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed this years Badminton although I am now 10 nails lighter on my hands and a couple of pounds heavier from sitting pigging on popcorn and chocolate yesterday  

Well done Harry and Ollie, fantastic result.


----------



## Trules (11 May 2014)

what a great competition! to see such a shake up after the dressage, fantastic. also so many riders were really emotional talking about their horses, which was lovely to see! well done to all. a completely captivating event!


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 May 2014)

siennamum said:



			actually a shame for those of us who were looking forward to the suspense of watching it on the telly. I was really annoyed to make the mistake of clicking on here and seeing the results, should have had a spoiler alert
		
Click to expand...

Glad some one agreed with me.


----------



## Smith123 (11 May 2014)

Is there anywhere to watch the XC videos online?


----------



## starryeyed (11 May 2014)

^ Sadly I don't think we can watch the individual rounds anywhere, but the highlights are supposed to be on iplayer & horse and country TV are doing a badminton special later in the month.


----------



## Wishful (11 May 2014)

Was watching the highlights and listening to radio badminton up to the last 5 at which point I turned it off and avoided all social media until the BBC coverage caught up. Often have to do so with programmes I have recorded so tactics well honed!

Short assessment is that riders should be careful what they wish for when saying that a 4* track is too soft.  It wasn't as though the course was unjumpable, the owlhole jumped fine last year and plenty of riders did jump around.

Ground was quite soft but many events  have been this year.  Better than being too hard...  Safer as well - lots of falls but no holds for treatment of horse or rider, just the replacement of frangible pins!  

Interesting to see what happens with WEG selection.  Hard to ignore Harry and Ollie's results but I guess Luhmuhlen and Bramham will be the main selection events if the weather cooperates.

Return to the good old days!


----------



## armchair_rider (11 May 2014)

Might be worth starting a thread on the potential legacy of this Badminton.

I'm not sure Harry and Ollie will come into team consideration, most events this season will be far more influenced by the dressage and they didn't do great tests. It might help them out in terms of sponsors/horses though. WEG wise I think the big gainers may end up being Pippa Funnell - nice run on a young horse - and Zara Phillips/Piggy French - reputation not damaged by Badminton disaster. When Ollie was interviewed by Radio Badminton he said he didn't think he'd be selected for WEGs and generally gave the impression that his relationship with the GB setup wasn't very good.


----------



## googol (11 May 2014)

Do we ever get to see a report of why they are pulled out before the vetting on sj day? Take it they are deemed unsound by their teams? Or what other reason?


----------



## oldvic (11 May 2014)

googol said:



			Do we ever get to see a report of why they are pulled out before the vetting on sj day? Take it they are deemed unsound by their teams? Or what other reason?
		
Click to expand...

There can be many reasons - lameness, it might be that you don't want to ask your horse to come out if it's tired and you are in an uncompetitive position, horse could be sound but very stiff, rider injured on a 2nd horse, etc.


----------



## Biska (12 May 2014)

glamourpuss said:



			By his own admission Oliver has made some decisions with regards to his career/ horses in the past that haven't always painted him in a...how shall we say....trustworthy & good light. 
He also had/has a ban for drink driving which is an imbecilic thing to do IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Last spring at the Isleham one day event, I watched him absolutely leather a horse that had refused a fence, this was after he had turned away from the fence, with excessive force in my view and it was at least 5 or 6 whacks. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## hcm88 (12 May 2014)

Just wrote a huge reply and my internet broke!!!

I don't fancy Harry's chances at team selection. I don't think WEG would even be on his radar and I think Badminton XC results need to be taken with a pinch of salt. Focus could be put more on the dressage where Wild Lone didn't give the best GB marks we saw. A cracking XC horse yes but WEG cross country is likely to be less influential than Badminton and dressage results will matter. We'll see how his season progresses but I'm not fancying his chances. I doubt he's even considered it though!!

OT has had good results this season, it seems he's stepped up a gear a little in his XC riding which is nice to see but his relationship with the selectors isn't the greatest and I think he'd be a last resort if nobody else proves themselves! His dressage at Badminton was disappointing, I think Armada is capable of a much better test as we've seen in the past.

WFP guaranteed place on the team, his poor Badminton will probably be barely looked at. Badminton this year for me wasn't an accurate representation of our best candidates for the team and it will be interesting to see how Luhmuhlen and Bramham go. 

Billy Beware is absolutely wonderful my god what a horse for the future!! So excited about him. He is likely to be a little inexperienced for WEG but we'll see how his season goes, definitely a future team prospect its so good to see Pippa back at the top!

On a slightly different note, does anyone else think this may have been Imperial Cavalier's last 4*? From what I can gather from Mary's interview he started to feel his age on the course and put that together with the loss of confidence at the Outlander Bank/Mirage Pond and maybe he's past his best now..


----------



## chestnut cob (12 May 2014)

hcm88 said:



			OT has had good results this season, it seems he's stepped up a gear a little in his XC riding which is nice to see but his relationship with the selectors isn't the greatest and I think he'd be a last resort if nobody else proves themselves! His dressage at Badminton was disappointing, I think Armada is capable of a much better test as we've seen in the past.
		
Click to expand...

OT's interview with Claire Balding afterwards seemed to basically say that he will do what suits him and his horses, and isn't bothered about the selectors since when he does try to please them, he doesn't get picked anyway... or that was the impression I got anyway.  




			On a slightly different note, does anyone else think this may have been Imperial Cavalier's last 4*? From what I can gather from Mary's interview he started to feel his age on the course and put that together with the loss of confidence at the Outlander Bank/Mirage Pond and maybe he's past his best now..
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought MK seemed to be saying the same.  Will be a shame not to see him at Badminton again but he's 17 or 18 now isn't he?  He doesn't really owe her anything.  I do love Imperial Cavalier.  I saw him at Badminton last year, strutting around by the start box like he owned the place, just lapping up the adoration from the crowd!  Such a character.


----------



## armchair_rider (12 May 2014)

I think you might be right about Imperial Cavaliar, I saw something earlier this season where Mary said they were being quite cautious as to how long they'd keep going at this level. I think it's quite likely he will be retired come the end of the season, immediately after WEG if he goes.

So far as Olliie T is concerned, he might have a chance of team selection as the pathfinder. Armada is reliable and experienced XC and normally does a decent dressage test. But I think they will probably be looking for horses that can be relied upon in all phases. I think you are quite right hcm and Badminton won't end up being a serious factor in team selection - at least not for GB. I think that it probably has shaken up the Aussie situation, Paul Tapner and Wendy Schaeffer must have massively improved their chances.


----------



## Honey08 (12 May 2014)

oldvic said:



			Just because it stays green doesn't mean it isn't hard work for the horses. When they go to push off it they don't get any spring. It was holding them a little - a bit like running in treacle - and it just shortens their stride a touch. Each fence is that much more effort to jump.

.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but it's Spring, not August, conditions like last year are unusual, you really have to expect some dampness in the ground..  I've seen many events over the years with much more mud.  The car parks and shopping village weren't that bad at all.  I find it a poor excuse to use that ground as an excuse at that level..  The headwind I will accept.

I wondered if this would have been Imp Cav's last one anyway, a lot of his team mates from the last few Olympics have retired.  He has nothing to prove, he's a star.  Does Mary King have any other horses coming up?  I'd love to see her with some more rides.


----------



## hcm88 (12 May 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I wondered if this would have been Imp Cav's last one anyway, a lot of his team mates from the last few Olympics have retired.  He has nothing to prove, he's a star.  Does Mary King have any other horses coming up?  I'd love to see her with some more rides.
		
Click to expand...

She's got King Joules aiming for Bramham CCI3* this year I believe so he's one to watch but her other two are low level I think. She's only competing 4 this year, her daughter has taken up the reins a bit more!


----------



## chestnut cob (12 May 2014)

hcm88 said:



			She's got King Joules aiming for Bramham CCI3* this year I believe so he's one to watch but her other two are low level I think. She's only competing 4 this year, her daughter has taken up the reins a bit more!
		
Click to expand...

There's some more info on her FB page about why she retired and what's next.


----------



## Penumbra (12 May 2014)

Mary King posted this on her facebook yesterday for those who haven't seen it- 

"What an eventful Badminton, and a very disappointing one for me and many others. Dear Archie did a beautiful dressage test, just about managing to control his enthusiasm, and was in the hunt with 42 pens. I really thought the relentlessly big XC course was right up Archie's street, and I am sure it would have been if the ground conditions hadn't been so energy sapping, and if he had been a few years younger. But after he jumped immaculately around the first part of the course he started to feel one paced. Following a very sticky jump through the owl hole at the Outlander Bank (where I was lucky not to fall off!), he felt a bit flat and I had no hesitation at retiring when he stopped at the 2nd part of fence 16. There were so many problems throughout the day with only 23 out of the 87 starters going clear, and no-one getting the time. Luckily there were no horses or riders badly hurt.
Emily and I now have some other great horse trials looming up for the younger horses. Aston Le Walls on Wednesday, Chatsworth this coming weekend then Tattersalls in Ireland and Bramham CCI***. Jay (MHS King Joules) is now qualified for Bramham having successfully completed his first 2 CIC***s at Belton and Burnham Market. At the latter he got an impressive 42 dressage and jumped a double clear. I tried a different bit which gave me a lot more control which felt much better. He will do the advanced at Chatsworth as his final run before Bramham. Lottie (Kings Choice) has been consistently placed at her novice events through April and is now nearly intermediate, her run at Chatsworth will be her last before going to Tatts to do her first CCI*. Dan (King Dan my 5 yr old) did his first BE100 successfully but sadly his other 2 planned runs were cancelled due to the rain, so he is now having a break.
I had an addition to my homebreds a few days ago...a beautiful Kings Temptress x Chilli Morning filly foal (nicknamed Tilly!) out of one of Twemlows recipient mares. Tess has gone back to the stud to see if she can produce more embryos. I am planning to use Cevin Z and Future Gravitis this time."


----------



## oldvic (12 May 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Yes, but it's Spring, not August, conditions like last year are unusual, you really have to expect some dampness in the ground..  I've seen many events over the years with much more mud.  The car parks and shopping village weren't that bad at all.  I find it a poor excuse to use that ground as an excuse at that level..  The headwind I will accept.
		
Click to expand...

It is one of several reasons for the horses finding it hard, not an excuse. The water table is very high for this time of year after the wettest winter and spring on record, hence places flooding again when it started raining again having appeared to dry up. This means that the effect is like running on a foam mattress rather than something secure. Genuinely good ground has a base and spring to it that propels you forward when you push off. This didn't which made galloping harder work and the wide fences that much more effort. It was also more energy sapping to pick up the pace having slowed down. The soil type also makes a difference with clay being harder than a light soil. Mud with a secure base is less hard work than the ground at Badminton.


----------



## webble (12 May 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Might be worth starting a thread on the potential legacy of this Badminton.

I'm not sure Harry and Ollie will come into team consideration, most events this season will be far more influenced by the dressage and they didn't do great tests. It might help them out in terms of sponsors/horses though. WEG wise I think the big gainers may end up being Pippa Funnell - nice run on a young horse - and Zara Phillips/Piggy French - reputation not damaged by Badminton disaster. When Ollie was interviewed by Radio Badminton he said he didn't think he'd be selected for WEGs and generally gave the impression that his relationship with the GB setup wasn't very good.
		
Click to expand...

I felt so sorry for Pippa Funell on the Sun, the min she came in the weather got much much worse but then went again a few mins later


----------



## Sherry74 (13 May 2014)

9tails said:



			I can never understand whacking a horse for not jumping, it's only taking your own frustrations out on it.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Days later I am still angry with this rider.  Unacceptable.  Seriously thinking of complaining but not sure where to.  Minded to post on her Facebook page that she should be ashamed of herself.


----------



## Sherry74 (13 May 2014)

Agreed.  I'm still angry about this.  The horse hadn't made the fence, had backed off, looked flustered. She didn't smack him immediately and even when she did it was just anger, not to try to get him to jump.  He could not have done from where he was and she wasn't trying to make him.  She was just angry.  I'm furious about this and thinking of complaining.


----------



## Sherry74 (13 May 2014)

Definitely not just you.  I'm still livid some days later.  Nasty and unnecessary.  She didn't whack him until he had got off the fence and backed off so he probably did not understand why and, in any case, it was just in anger.  Anyone know who I can complain to?


----------



## Sherry74 (13 May 2014)

Dunlin said:



			Carolyn Ryan-Bell, I wasn't happy with that as I thought she was retiring after smacking the horse so hard twice, but as she did continue fair enough, but very confusing for the horse, gets a whack and then stands there while she thinks about things.

Well done Tim Lipps!
		
Click to expand...

I thought her conduct was a disgrace.  She smacked him in anger.  Purely because her chances were scuppered.  He was clearly exhausted and she should not have carried on.  She didn't even hit him straight away.  He'd got himself off the fence and backed off a few paces before she hit him.  He probably didn't know whether he was meant to try and jump or whether he was being ticked off for standing still.  He has been a good, honest horse and I hope she feels ashamed of herself.  Seriously thinking of complaining.  VERY interesting that the BBC chose NOT to show her on the highlights yesterday.


----------



## kp31 (13 May 2014)

glamourpuss said:



			By his own admission Oliver has made some decisions with regards to his career/ horses in the past that haven't always painted him in a...how shall we say....trustworthy & good light. 
He also had/has a ban for drink driving which is an imbecilic thing to do IMO.
		
Click to expand...

OT is someone i would not less loose on my bike let alone horse! I had to turn Badminton off, it was awful to see so many tired horses and some really awful riding. I went the year when the rain was so bad the car park was a mud bath and the course was just wet mud and it rode nothing like what was witnessed over the weekend. For Ian Stark to say there were unfit horses says it all. I appreciate no one can forsee the weather but having horses not fit enough to compete at the premier 3DE of the season is very poor on the part of the riders.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 May 2014)

9tails said:



			She wasn't pointing the horse at a fence, just punishing it.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Not one of the (horsey) people I was watching with thought her behaviour was anything less than outrageous and mean.  Not pleasant to watch, and certainly not pleasant for the poor horse.

P


----------

